# 

## tacim

Wiem wiem w 100 tematach była o nim mowa itd itd ale znalazłem tematy o silikatach , ceramice czy Solbecie a co z Ytongiem?
Myślę, że skoro tyle lat już ludzie się buduja z tego to mogą się wypowiedzieć jak to z nim na prawdę jest dobry, zły 1 czy 2 warstwowy tani czy drogi itd wszystko co dotyczy Ytonga.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

No Panowie...Ja pierwsza nie zaczynam.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

Ja zacząłem, ale myślałem, że lawina postów sie posypie a tu co bida cisza w temacie a myślałem, ze to temat rzeka  :smile:

----------


## pierwek

ytong? - pierwsze słyszę... to bloczki jakieś do murowania?   :Roll:

----------


## Sławas7

Osobiście nie znam , ale wiele dobrego slyszałem.....  :big grin:

----------


## Claudii

miałam początkowo w projekcie Ytong 36,5 ale architekt mi odradził,uzasadniając to drogimi kosztami a w zamian zaproponował Porotherm30 + styropian np12cm zapewniając ,że ta ściana będzie cieplejsza-bez mostków termicznych, niż nawet najgrubszy ytong bez ocieplenia ,no i tańsza...

----------


## ZW

Panie i Panowie ! 

Rozpoczynamy kolejną e-PRową bitwę firmy X.reprezentowanej przez Ytong z  firmą na W. reprezentowaną przez Poroterm !!! 

(aplauz)

 :wink:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Panie i Panowie ! 
> 
> Rozpoczynamy kolejną e-PRową bitwę firmy X.reprezentowanej przez Ytong z  firmą na W. reprezentowaną przez Poroterm !!! 
> 
> (aplauz)


Yes,Yes ,Yes!!!Bo już się nudziłam.  :Lol:

----------


## ZW

Zawodnik Poroterm uderzył właśnie Ytonga w wysokie koszty. Czym odwzajemni się nasz biały orzeł ?

----------


## Lookita

...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*tacim* Zajrzyj sobie na razie do tego wątku,żebyś wiedział coś wywołał  :Confused:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post31227...light=#3122796


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Być ytongowcem-to brzmi dumnie.PaniG(dzi).*

----------


## ZW

> ...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Być ytongowcem-to brzmi dumnie.PaniG(dzi).*


O cholera, a ja sobie jaja robię.

czy Pani kibicuje którejś ze stron ?

----------


## j-j

yyyymmmmmm, to jakaś nowa technologia??

Ja myślałem że na "Y" jest tylko jeden wyraz- Yeti.

pzdr

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> ...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Być ytongowcem-to brzmi dumnie.PaniG(dzi).*
> 
> 
> O cholera, a ja sobie jaja robię.
> 
> czy Pani kibicuje którejś ze stron ?


No co TY,a do czego mi to potrzebne  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A jaja sobie robisz,czy masz?Interesuje mnie na którym etapie już jesteś?  :Lol:

----------


## ZW

No co Ty - jedne mam, drugie sobie robię. Do wyboru do koloru   :Lol: 

Jeśli chodzi o etap to jestem po.

pozdr

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Nie wiem, nie znam się, ale znajomy budowlaniec rzekł mi, że Ytong jest dość mocno higroskopijny...

----------


## tacim

Hm nie zamierzam wywyływac wojny tylko chce zebrać doświadczenia ludzi budujących Ytongiem. Mam ten sam problem co każdy człek z czego budowac i poprostu wiele przeczytałem ale wole jak ludzie doświadczeni przez los  :smile:  napisza jakie sa realia budowy i mieszkania w Ytongu .

----------


## ZW

> ...znajomy budowlaniec rzekł mi, że Ytong jest dość mocno higroskopijny...


Proszę Państwa, co za emocje. Wodoodporny Poroterm wyprowadza drugi cios w drugie czułe miejsce Ytonga -  higroskopijność. Ytong chwieje się ale jeszcze stoi. Czym odpowie ? Zobaczymy za chwilę !

----------


## tacim

ZW oj uśmiałem się ale może napiszesz coś konstuktywnego.

----------


## ZW

Teraz napiszę śmiertelnie poważnie:

Dawno dawno temu w przestrzeni medialno-marketingowej, w tym na forum Muratora dwie potężne korporacje wzięły się za łby. I leją się do dziś aż puchnie nawzajem w słabe miejsca.


Oba materiały są:
- mało wytrzymałe mechanicznie (aczkolwiek oba spełniają z dużym zapasem wymagania dla domku jednorodzinnego)

- jednakowo higroskopijne - mają porowatą strukturę. niczemu to nie przeszkadza bo nikt ścian na trzeźwo nie moczy  :wink:  

- potwornie drogie w stosunku do mniej znanych identycznych wyrobów mniej znanych marek, np polskich

- polecane do ścian jednowarstwowych, które są droższe zarówno w budowie jak i w eksploatacji

- obu firmom udało się wytworzyć u niektórych osób poczucie przynależności do elity, które każe z pogardą spoglądać na inne materiały budowlane i akceptować wysoką cenę.

- wydaje się że obie firmy wypierają z rynku materiały pozostałe - tak przypuszczam po mijanych po drodze składach budowlanych

reszta to szczegóły bez znaczenia dla inwestora.

pozdro i życzę trafnego wyboru.

----------


## pierwek

to może ja spróbuję.... ytong jest taki ładny...biały...   :cool:

----------


## ZW

Ytong trochę nieśmiało wyprowadza swoją piekielną broń czyli piękny biały kolor. 

Dom w stanie surowym zbudowany z Ytonga wygląda jak otynkowany co dla wielu ma decydujące znaczenie przy wyborze materiału. 

Ytong dalej, go, go, go !!!

----------


## tacim

Z tymi składami masz racje bo u mnie tylko Porotherm, Ytong i Silka innych brak i dlatego jest dziwnie o Solbecie i innych materiałach nikt nigdy nie słyszał  :smile:  a maxa to nawet nie widziałem na oczy.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Nie wiem, nie znam się, ale znajomy budowlaniec rzekł mi, że Ytong jest dość mocno higroskopijny...


To ja wyręczę *ZW*

Odnośnie "znajomego budowlańca" to chyba pomylił ytonga ze zwykłym siporexem.Do produkcji betonu komórkowego(probetonu) Ytong dodaje się sproszkowanego proszku(masło maślane  :oops:  )aluminiowego.Zewnętrzna warstwa bloczku nieotynkowanego może nasiąknąć tylko na 3mm(stojącej ściany).Oprócz tego klei się go spoiwem na grubość 1-2mm,dlatego spoiny zawierają znacznie mniej wody "nadmiarowej"niż zaprawa tradycyjna.

PS.*ZW* ale tymi jajkami to mnie zafrapowałeś.  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tacim

Z tego co piszecie rozumiem, że Ytong nie jest brany pod uwage przy ścianach 2W. Mam dziwne wrażanie, że mój majster naciska na ytong ze wzgledu na wagę i sposób obróbki brak betoniarek, piasku itd. A mnie własnie interesuje co będzie z Ytongiem za 5 lat.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Wręcz przeciwnie,jak chcesz "pasywny" to system Ytong 20+ i Multipor.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Ja myślałem że na "Y" jest tylko jeden wyraz- Yeti.


A wiedziałeś, że Yeti to zwierzęta stadne?

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*ZW* właśnie chciałam się odnieść do


> Wodoodporny Poroterm ... Ytonga - higroskopijność.


ale już smarnąłeś


> jednakowo higroskopijne ...


P.   :Wink2:  Na razie kończę.

----------


## tacim

Fajne jest to że Silke mozna z ytongiem miksowac i gdzies czytałem, że nie jest to głupie robic nośne Ytong wewnętrzne silka.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Fajne jest to że Silke mozna z ytongiem miksowac i gdzies czytałem, że nie jest to głupie robic nośne Ytong wewnętrzne silka.


Taki mix wchodzi w grę.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A w temacie: 
w związku z obecną sytuacją ekonomiczną wszystko może się zdarzyć. W moim przypadku Ytong nie był wcale droższy od Solbetu czy H+H i dlatego będę z niego budować. Tylko w jednym składzie zaproponowano mi H+H o 6 pln taniej na m2. Była to jednak jednorazowa "promocja", przy okazji innego dużego zamówienia, decyzję musiałam podjąć już i teraz. No i nie podjęłam, bo korcił mnie ten Ytong. 

Jedni wykonawcy namawiali mnie gorąco na ceramikę, inni (mający doświadczenie ze wszystkimi materiałami) polecali Ytong.

Ostatecznie wybrałam Ytong 24 + 15 styro, choć wiele nasłuchałam się o ścianie jednwarstwowej 36,5. Współczynnik U ( 0,29) spełniający normy to jednak dla mnie za mało. Kolejnym ważnym argumentem było to, że ściana 1W nie wybacza błędów.

----------


## savage35

tacim



> Z tymi składami masz racje bo u mnie tylko Porotherm, Ytong i Silka innych brak i dlatego jest dziwnie o Solbecie i innych materiałach nikt nigdy nie słyszał  a maxa to nawet nie widziałem na oczy


Tu już raczej nie chodzi o popularność i zalety, ale o CENĘ. I tu bym się doszukiwał problemu. 
IMO nie przejmuj się, że tu sobie niektórzy będą jaja robić i leczyć kompleksy złośliwymi komentarzami - nic nie wnoszącymi merytorycznie. Sam będę budował z Ytonga i do tego docieplę (i pie...ę regułki, definicje itd., mówiące o materiałach na ściany 1W itd., bo tutaj na forum sami matematycy, fizycy i kaznodzieje). Jeśli tylko masz kasę i stać Cię na to to buduj po swojemu. Im cieplejszy dom zrobisz tym lepiej na przyszłość (w sensie rachunków za ogrzewanie też).  I nie sugeruj się pytaniami : kiedy to się zwróci ? Wybudujesz szybciej, dokładniej, i będziesz zadowolony. Faktycznie Ytong nie jest materiałem wytrzymałym, ale w końcu dobiera grubość ściany konstruktor a nie laik. To on dobierze grubość, wyliczy U itd. Niech sobie jak kto chce buduje ściany nośne z cegły 12-tki. Za to przy obróbkach, instalacjach itd. będzie mniej przekleństw i pomstowania na architekta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasz_p

> No Panowie...Ja pierwsza nie zaczynam.


...flirciara...  :Lol:

----------


## tomcio paluszek

"Faktycznie Ytong nie jest materiałem wytrzymałym, ale w końcu dobiera grubość ściany konstruktor a nie laik. To on dobierze grubość, wyliczy U itd. Niech sobie jak kto chce "


dla 2,5 MPa tak jak sugeruje producent jeden bloczek 36,5 cm może przenieść obciążenie ok. 55 ton

----------


## ZW

> ...
> 
> PS.*ZW* ale tymi jajkami to mnie zafrapowałeś.   
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


no cóż, wielkanoc za pasem  :smile: 

odmeldowuję się, pozdro

----------


## Sławas7

Podstawową zasadą budowy domku z Ytong-u jest znależć brygadę która za kołnierz nie wylewa......
Bardzo trudne zadanie.... za mało tynku aby zamaskować fuszerkę

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Napisał monika.KIELCE
> 
> W moim przypadku Ytong nie był wcale droższy od Solbetu czy H+H i dlatego będę z niego budować. Tylko w jednym składzie zaproponowano mi H+H o 6 pln taniej na m2
> 
> 
> dziwne, na allegro najlepsza cena jaka widziałem to 126zł/m2 + transport + kaucja za palety
> każde inne to 50-60zł/m2 może rozejrzyj się raz jeszcze


Na pewno patrzysz na tą samą grubość? Ja piszę o 24, niezależnie od producenta.
Kupiłam Ytong w tym tyg. po 8,20 szt z transportem, rozładunkiem i przechowaniem do czasu aż będzie potrzebny

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*mpoplaw* Tęskniłam...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> No Panowie...Ja pierwsza nie zaczynam.  
> 
> 
> ...flirciara...


ale mam predyspozycje...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Podstawową zasadą budowy domku z Ytong-u jest znależć brygadę która za kołnierz nie wylewa......
> Bardzo trudne zadanie.... za mało tynku aby zamaskować fuszerkę


i pod tym się podpisuję

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*savage35*co miałeś na myśli pisząc


> ,... że tu sobie niektórzy będą jaja robić i leczyć kompleksy złośliwymi komentarzami - nic nie wnoszącymi merytorycznie.


 Tu się nikt nie leczy,wręcz przeciwnie...  :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## lukasz_p

> *mpoplaw* Tęskniłam...


szczęściarz...  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> *mpoplaw* Tęskniłam...
> 
> 
> szczęściarz...


No co Ty.Nie pisz tak, bo jeszcze bardziej mnie tu kobiety znienawidzą.  :big grin: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Wy co? Mission Impossible oglądacie?Przecież nie można przejść "bezszelestnie"przez kanał wentylacyjny.Udowodnili to Pogromcy Mitów na Discovery.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

To nic tylko się budować na podkarpaciu   :Lol:  
U mnie realia były takie jak opisałam wyżej. Najtańszy  Porotherm jaki znalazłam był po 5,45 zł/szt bez dowozu. Cen innych materiałów nie pamietam na ten moment ale nie były to ceny rzędu jak Ty podajesz  :cry:  . Zresztą ja mam pewne ograniczenia i allegro nie wchodziło w gre. 
Wychodzi na to, że internet górą  :smile:  

Co do silki to wiem że wytrzymalsza ale sporo osób w wątku o silikatach odradza ściany nośne z 18, m.in. za mało miejsca na wieńce.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A czy ktoś ma doświadczenie ze stropem z Ytonga?
Nas gorąco namawiał przedstawiciel, bo ponoć wcale nie wyszło by bardzo drogo, a w porównaniu z innymi to same zalety  :Wink2:  
W moich rejonach fachowcy od Ytonga nie mieli doświadczenia z tymi stropami, choć jeden mówił, że prowadził 2 budowy na których miał być ten strop (gotowe wyceny i wyliczenia), ostatecznie inwestorzy zrezygnowali z niego.  Wydaje mi się jednak, że było to związane z cenami w tamtym okresie.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*monika.KIELCE* moim zdaniem strop Ytonga wychodzi drogo i wcale nie ma samych zalet.To że szybko się go kładzie w porównaniu z tradycyjnymi metodami to nie znaczy że zaoszczędzi się czas.Na strop ten trzeba czekać,bo robiony jest pod wymiar.Do układania go potrzebny jest dźwig,a to też dodatkowy koszt. Trzeba dokładnie wyliczyć jaka grubość płyt będzie potrzebna.Co prawda nie trzeba żadnych podpór-stempli,ale ponieważ opierają się one na ścianach,czy elementach nośnych to też powoduje pewne ograniczenia,bo maksymalna rozpiętość tych płyt to 7.5m.Jeśli ktoś planuje np. salon o szer. większej niż 7.5m to bez słupów(filarów)się nie obejdzie.Może wspomnę jeszcze,że może nastąpić błąd w obliczeniach potrzebnych długości płyt i będą za krótkie czy za długie(są one zbrojone,więc przycinanie odpada).Zastanawiałam się nad takim stropem ,ale nie dość że drogi ,"niepewny" to jeszcze czas oczekiwania na niego przekraczał 3 miesiące.Osobiście odradzam,ale może Ciebie przekonają jego dodatkowe zalety,jak jednorodność użytego materiału,brak mostków term. i to że płyty te można wysuwać poza ścianę zewn.na 1.5m tworząc balkon.
Tu masz firmowego linka(opis tech.) płyt stropowych Ytonga

http://www.xella.pl/downloads/pol/ze...YTONG_2008.pdf

Pozdrawiam.

 :big grin:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja zrezygnowałam z tego stropu i nie czekałam na ostateczną wycenę, choć projekt był dany już do wyliczeń. Najbardziej kusiło mnie to wysunięcie poza ścianę nośną, bo w moim projekcie mam taki ala zadaszniki (ale nie balkon). Poza tym strop musi mieć podparcie 12cm, więc przy ścianie 24 zostało by mi następne 12. W tym musiała bym zmieścić wieniec z ew. ociepleniem.

----------


## tacim

Czyli wieczne problemy ja tez z tym walczę Ty juz kupiłaś Ytong masz z glowy ja walczę dalej co kupic myślałem o silce ale zapomniałem o cieżarze i o zmianie fundamentów ciort wie co robic ale jest odrobinka czasu  :smile:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Ja zrezygnowałam z tego stropu i nie czekałam na ostateczną wycenę, choć projekt był dany już do wyliczeń. Najbardziej kusiło mnie to wysunięcie poza ścianę nośną, bo w moim projekcie mam taki ala zadaszniki (ale nie balkon). Poza tym strop musi mieć podparcie 12cm, więc przy ścianie 24 zostało by mi następne 12. W tym musiała bym zmieścić wieniec z ew. ociepleniem.


No właśnie,zapomniałam wspomnieć ,że przy szerokości mniejszej od 36.5 będzie też problem z umieszczeniem wieńca z ociepleniem.

P.

----------


## TypeR

> Napisał monika.KIELCE
> 
> Ja zrezygnowałam z tego stropu i nie czekałam na ostateczną wycenę, choć projekt był dany już do wyliczeń. Najbardziej kusiło mnie to wysunięcie poza ścianę nośną, bo w moim projekcie mam taki ala zadaszniki (ale nie balkon). Poza tym strop musi mieć podparcie 12cm, więc przy ścianie 24 zostało by mi następne 12. W tym musiała bym zmieścić wieniec z ew. ociepleniem.
> 
> 
> No właśnie,zapomniałam wspomnieć ,że przy szerokości mniejszej od 36.5 będzie też problem z umieszczeniem wieńca z ociepleniem.
> 
> P.


Cześć,
również liczyłem te stropy, niestety cena 1000 zł/m3 odpada, do tego transport i dźwig do układania. Prawda jest taka że te stropy nie są produkowane w Polsce, zamówienie wysyłane jest do Niemiec (nie wiem czy Austria nie robi dla Xella PL) więc to ma wpływ na cenę i okres oczekiwania. Przez moment miałem ochotę sam zamówić stropy w Austrii ale trochę spękałem bo faktycznie trzeba wszystko dokładnie policzyć. W końcu zrobiliśmy terivę. Pamiętajcie o betonowej podlewce pod belki przy Terivie.
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## marcinor

> Napisał monika.KIELCE
> 
> Ja zrezygnowałam z tego stropu i nie czekałam na ostateczną wycenę, choć projekt był dany już do wyliczeń. Najbardziej kusiło mnie to wysunięcie poza ścianę nośną, bo w moim projekcie mam taki ala zadaszniki (ale nie balkon). Poza tym strop musi mieć podparcie 12cm, więc przy ścianie 24 zostało by mi następne 12. W tym musiała bym zmieścić wieniec z ew. ociepleniem.
> 
> 
> No właśnie,zapomniałam wspomnieć ,że przy szerokości mniejszej od 36.5 będzie też problem z umieszczeniem wieńca z ociepleniem.
> 
> P.


Witam!
Co do stropu to był kiedyś taki wątek o gościu który się ładnie przejechał  :big grin:   na Ytongu. 
Położyli strop i okazało się że płyty nie mają tej samej grubości  :ohmy:  
A co do samego materiału to jest super.
ps. Pani G - super zdjęcie  :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

Ja kładę Terivę ale myślę, że na Ytongu 24 można spokojnie zmieścić daszek  :smile:  tylko musze zgłebić temat ścian 2W przy Ytongu czy warto wałne czy dac sobie luzik i styro dać .

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Ja kładę Terivę ale myślę, że na Ytongu 24 można spokojnie zmieścić daszek  tylko musze zgłebić temat ścian 2W przy Ytongu czy warto wałne czy dac sobie luzik i styro dać .


Możesz dać sobie luzik,ale zapomnij o paroprzepuszczalności.

P.

----------


## tacim

własnie czytałem że paroprzepuszczalnośc to lipka i styro do dobre rozwiązanie bo tanie  :smile:

----------


## marcinor

> własnie czytałem że paroprzepuszczalnośc to lipka i styro do dobre rozwiązanie bo tanie


Ty czytałaś a ja to testuję na własnej skórze.
I muszę Ci powiedzieć, że paroprzepuszczalność to fakt  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

i pamietaj o tynku na siatce z lycry - bo jak sciana bedzie chciała złapać głęboki oddech i się napnie to tynk może popękać. Powaznie.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> własnie czytałem że paroprzepuszczalnośc to lipka i styro do dobre rozwiązanie bo tanie


Podaj, proszę,źródło Twojej wiedzy,bo czytać można też komiksy.

----------


## lukasz_p

> Napisał tacim
> 
> własnie czytałem że paroprzepuszczalnośc to lipka i styro do dobre rozwiązanie bo tanie 
> 
> 
> Podaj, proszę,źródło Twojej wiedzy,bo czytać można też komiksy.


Pewnie tu:

http://www.styropiany.pl/index.html


 :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Całkiem możliwe,ale nie uprzedzajmy faktów,może czymś nas zaskoczy ?

----------


## tacim

spokojnie nie bijcie czytałem na forum  :smile:

----------


## lukasz_p

> spokojnie nie bijcie czytałem na forum



To wszystko wyjaśnia, hehehe...

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja też dużo czytałam i jeżeli będzie wentylacja mechaniczna, to przy niej odychanie ścian to pikuś, pomijalnie małe. Jeżeli planujesz grawitacyjną ( brak wentylacji? ) to wtedy przez taką paroprzepuszczalną ścianę domek na pewno odetchnie z ulgą.

----------


## lukasz_p

> Ja też dużo czytałam i jeżeli będzie wentylacja mechaniczna, to przy niej odychanie ścian to pikuś, pomijalnie małe. Jeżeli planujesz grawitacyjną ( brak wentylacji? ) to wtedy przez taką paroprzepuszczalną ścianę domek na pewno odetchnie z ulgą.



 :ohmy:

----------


## NJerzy

> Co do silki to wiem że wytrzymalsza ale sporo osób w wątku o silikatach odradza ściany nośne z 18, m.in. za mało miejsca na wieńce.


To się bardzo prosto rozwiązuje - strop robi się na wieńcu a nie obok, przy okazji wieniec załatwia sprawę nadproży, które stają się zbędne.

----------


## j-j

> Ja kładę Terivę ale myślę, że na Ytongu 24 można spokojnie zmieścić daszek  tylko musze zgłebić temat ścian 2W przy Ytongu czy warto wałne czy dac sobie luzik i styro dać .


Styro będzie taniej i jak najbardziej prawidłowo.

pzdr

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Ja też dużo czytałam i jeżeli będzie wentylacja mechaniczna, to przy niej odychanie ścian to pikuś, pomijalnie małe. Jeżeli planujesz grawitacyjną ( brak wentylacji? ) to wtedy przez taką paroprzepuszczalną ścianę domek na pewno odetchnie z ulgą.


Tu masz z innego forum :



> Napisany przez: Anonymous 
> 
> Tak naprawdę to nie masz wyjścia. Po ociepleniu obniżyła się znacznie temperatura tynku zewnętrznego, a co za tym idzie punkt rosy (wykres Moliera) przesuną się ku środkowi domu (przy 22st. C i 35% ww p.r. =+9st.C) Masz więc do wyboru grzyba w ścianie, lub zrobić zasilną wentylacje aby utrzymać wilgotność na poziomie 20-25% co sie wiąze suchymi śluzówkami dyskomfotrem i rachunkami za ogrzewanie.
> *Dlatego lepiej zawsze jest izolować niz ociplać.*

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał tacim
> 
> Ja kładę Terivę ale myślę, że na Ytongu 24 można spokojnie zmieścić daszek  tylko musze zgłebić temat ścian 2W przy Ytongu czy warto wałne czy dac sobie luzik i styro dać .
> 
> 
> Styro będzie taniej i jak najbardziej prawidłowo.
> 
> pzdr


Nie.Właśnie błędem jest obkładanie styro ściany oddychającej .
Tu z innego forum,o wentylacji,ale w temacie:



> Napisany przez: Anonymous 
> 
> Szanowna Redakcjo
>  Wadliwa wentylacja to nie tylko za słaba wentylacja, ale i za silna. Prawidłowa wentylacja powinna utrzymywać prawidłową (zdrową) wilgotność względną .Jeżeli ocieplimy ścianę tak zwaną oddychającą od zewnątrz to dobrej wentylacji się zrobić po prostu nie da, taka jest fizyka. Punkt rosy będzie w ścianie i powietrze ciepłe "wchodząc" w ścianę wodę odda. Nikt fizyki nie oszuka.


Nie zawsze tanie rozwiązanie to dobre rozwiązanie.

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> A czy ktoś ma doświadczenie ze stropem z Ytonga?
> Nas gorąco namawiał przedstawiciel, bo ponoć wcale nie wyszło by bardzo drogo, a w porównaniu z innymi to same zalety  
> W moich rejonach fachowcy od Ytonga nie mieli doświadczenia z tymi stropami, choć jeden mówił, że prowadził 2 budowy na których miał być ten strop (gotowe wyceny i wyliczenia), ostatecznie inwestorzy zrezygnowali z niego.  Wydaje mi się jednak, że było to związane z cenami w tamtym okresie.


doświadczenie może i bym miała gdyby nie porażająca cena.... Dostałam wyliczenie z firmy xella i o mało nie wylądowałam na Intensywnej Terapii... Mój stropik został wyceniony na 29 tyś netto.... + 12 tyś robocizna.... :smile: 
Dodam,że strop Terriva z betonem i stalą został wyceniony na 9800 brutto + 6 tyś robocizna... Czy różnica nie wielka ????...  :Roll:   :Roll:   - DLA MNIE OGROMNA !!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Evil:

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tacim
> 
> ...


Widzę że ktoś chyba TB znalazł, ech

Nom, jasne ...,  ściana musi oddychać, czasami jak sciana chce zapalić to musi gdzieś dymka przecież puścić   :Lol:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Właśnie miałam napisać, że cytaty te kojarzą mi się z pewną osobą z forum. J-J był szybszy  :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Nom, jasne ..., ściana musi oddychać, czasami jak sciana chce zapalić to musi gdzieś dymka przecież puścić


*"j-j" z takimi tekstami to do Hyde PC,piętro niżej.Tam wrażenie pewnie zrobią.*  :Lol:

----------


## j-j

> Nom, jasne ..., ściana musi oddychać, czasami jak sciana chce zapalić to musi gdzieś dymka przecież puścić
> 			
> 		
> 
> *"j-j" z takimi tekstami to do Hyde PC,piętro niżej.Tam wrażenie pewnie zrobią.*


1. Poczytaj wiecej, 
2. potem przeanalizuj cytowany tekst
3. a potem go zacytuj jeśli uważasz za słuszny.

Jeśli tak zrobiłas tzn że za mało pkt 1.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Właśnie miałam napisać, że cytaty te kojarzą mi się z pewną osobą z forum. J-J był szybszy


Wybacz ale nie zrozumiałam Twojej uszczypliwości Za krótko jestem na tym forum.Wyjaśnij proszę ,bo inaczej nie odniesie ona skutku.A zacytowałam inną osobę z innego forum(nie Muratora),bo zgadzam się z jego opinią,a pisać mi się wiele nie chciało.Ale to chyba nie przestępstwo,tym bardziej,że zaznaczyłam autora?

----------


## lukasz_p

> Napisał monika.KIELCE
> 
> Właśnie miałam napisać, że cytaty te kojarzą mi się z pewną osobą z forum. J-J był szybszy 
> 
> 
> Wybacz ale nie zrozumiałam Twojej uszczypliwości Za krótko jestem na tym forum.Wyjaśnij proszę ,bo inaczej nie odniesie ona skutku.A zacytowałam inną osobę z innego forum(nie Muratora),bo zgadzam się z jego opinią,a pisać mi się wiele nie chciało.Ale to chyba nie przestępstwo,tym bardziej,że zaznaczyłam autora?


*PaniG(dzi)* zmień zdjęcie bo Cię rozdrapią pazurkami...  :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nom, jasne ..., ściana musi oddychać, czasami jak sciana chce zapalić to musi gdzieś dymka przecież puścić
> 			
> ...


A o czym mam poczytać ? o ekonomicznym spuszczaniu wody w kiblu?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Wcale nie miałam zamiaru być uszczypliwa. Po prostu takie miałam pierwsze skojarzenie. 

Ton tych cytatów jest identyczny jak w przypadku TB, który pisze też pod innymi nickami, a obecny jest na chyba wszystkich forach dotyczących budownictwa. Taki forumowy trollek.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> ...


A nic na ten temat nie wiesz   :ohmy:  ? A wrażenie robisz jaklbyś się na wszystkim znała, hmm.

A teraz jeszcze raz powoli przeczytaj to co napisalem wyżej, a jeśli nadal nie rozumiesz o czym powinnaś poczytać to może powinnaś być w Hyde Parku (podobnie jak niektóre teksty TB) a nie tutaj.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał monika.KIELCE
> 
> ...


Właśnie o tym myślałam,że już chyba niedługo powinnam.., na letnią wersję w bikini.

----------


## lukasz_p

> Napisał lukasz_p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> ...


Nie wypowiadam się za pozostałych, ale ja jestem za  :big tongue:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> A nic na ten temat nie wiesz  ? A wrażenie robisz jaklbyś się na wszystkim znała, hmm.


*j-j* Wrażenie...to ja robię na plaży latem.




> A teraz jeszcze raz powoli przeczytaj to co napisalem wyżej, a jeśli nadal nie rozumiesz o czym powinnaś poczytać to może powinnaś być w Hyde Parku (podobnie jak niektóre teksty TB) a nie tutaj.


Do Hyde PC zajrzałam z 3 razy i muszę Ciebie rozczarować,ale to miejsce to nie dla mnie.Tekstów jakiegoś TB nie znam,chyba ,że uważasz ,że te przeze mnie zacytowane należą do niego?tu jest źródło cytatów:
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...&showtopic=696
A jeśli dalej nie pojęłam o co Tobie chodzi(bo nie pojęłam)możesz mi to wyjaśnić bardziej dobitnie na P.W.,skoro "otwarte"forum Ciebie w jakiś sposób ogranicza.
Wolę żebyś to wyjaśnił ,bo sytuacja staje się już męcząca.

----------


## j-j

> A teraz jeszcze raz powoli przeczytaj to co napisalem wyżej, a jeśli nadal nie rozumiesz o czym powinnaś poczytać to może powinnaś być w Hyde Parku (podobnie jak niektóre teksty TB) a nie tutaj.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Do Hyde PC zajrzałam z 3 razy i muszę Ciebie rozczarować,ale to miejsce to nie dla mnie.Tekstów jakiegoś TB nie znam,chyba ,że uważasz ,że te przeze mnie zacytowane należą do niego?tu jest źródło cytatów:
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...&showtopic=696
> A jeśli dalej nie pojęłam o co Tobie chodzi(bo nie pojęłam)możesz mi to wyjaśnić bardziej dobitnie na P.W.,skoro "otwarte"forum Ciebie w jakiś sposób ogranicza.
> Wolę żebyś to wyjaśnił ,bo sytuacja staje się już męcząca.


Zanim coś zacytujesz z innego forum to najpierw poczytaj o danym temacie w źródłach fachowych lub w wątkach np. na tym forum, gdzie sa od tego więksi fachowcy niż TB lub posty od anonimowych userów a już tym bardziej gdy na podstawie takich cytatów jesteś tak pewna swej wiedzy jak sprawiasz wrażenie.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> co na tym forum sądzą o poglądach pana TB wel wgregor możesz przeczytać sobie w tym wątku
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/wydzielon...ie,t138070.htm
> naprawdę zastanów się jakie bzdury ten gość wypisywał skoro zasłużył sobie na miano szkodnika forum


*mpoplaw* dzięki za wyjaśnienie .To znaczy,że jeśli ja uważam,że ściana z Ytonga jest dobrym rozwiązaniem , że ocieplenie w formie styropianu jest nie najlepszym rozwiązaniem i że istnieje zjawisko "oddychania"ścian tzn.że jestem szkodnikiem tego forum,czy trollem(jak jakiś TB)?
Jeszcze nikt tak mnie nie wkur...ł!
Na tym kończę swoją krótką obecność na tym forum.
*Pozdrawiam Szanowną Redakcję ,Ciebie mpoplaw,Brzozę,Coulingnon'a,Małego,ZW,Gościk'a,  A.W i wielu innych...*  :Wink2:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Do *PaniG(dzi) * 

I po co się tak denerwować.  Forum jest po to żeby dyskutować, doszkalać się, szukać rozwiązań ...   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Starzy wyjadacze ostro zareagowali, trafiłaś w ich czuły punkt (poglądy wygłaszane przez trolla)

----------


## shox

tak trzymac PaniG.walić to .na tym forum jest tylko kilka osob ktore rzeczowo znaja sie na budownictwie.reszta to pseudo fachowcy-doradcy

----------


## coulignon

> Na tym kończę swoją krótką obecność na tym forum.
> *Pozdrawiam Szanowną Redakcję ,Ciebie mpoplaw,Brzozę,Coulingnon'a,Małego,ZW,Gościk'a,  A.W i wielu innych...*


Pozdrawiam

Czy to oznacza że nie spotkamy się na zjeździe muratora? Kurde...

----------


## coulignon

tak się zastanawiam co w ludziach siedzi takiego że bardziej wierzą ulotce stworzonej przez marketiggowców niż oparcowaniu naukowemu.

Jak byście sie drodzy zwolennicy oddyczania ściany zastanowiłi nad szkodliwością takiego zjawiska w ścianie 1W to byście zrozumieli że takie zjawisko nie może w niej zachodzić bo byłoby początkiem końca firmu Ytong. Kompletna bezwładność umysłowa...

----------


## lukasz_p

A ja uważam, że reakcja niektórych osób na post koleżanki była wręcz histeryczna i nieuzasadniona... Może nie mam racji, ale wielu z Was pobklejało swoje domki z bk styropianem i reaguje wręcz agresywnie na wszelkie sugestie, że jednak lepsza byłaby wełna. Coś chyba musi w tym być...

Moja wiedza odnośnie budowania ogranicza się prawie wyłącznie do tego, co wyczytałem na tym forum oraz tego, co zaobserwowałem na własnej budowie, więc nie jest jakoś imponująca, jednak ja nie boje się napisać: 

*uważam, że wełna jest lepszym materiałem do izolacji cieplnej ścian z bk*

Dlaczego tak uważam? miałem w rękach wiele materiałów ściennych, również bk, i widziałem, jak np. zachowują się po wpływem wilgoci. I jeżeli chodzi o bk to mimo krzyków wielu osób na forum jednak wolałbym mieć go oklejonego wełną...

----------


## tacim

No i zrobiła się wojna Pana T.B wczoraj cały dzień czytałem i włos na głowie mi się jeżył choc jak mam być szczery zgłupiałem do reszty z tymi ociepleniami robić nie robić a jak robic to z czego człowiek głupi się rodzi i chyba taki umrze.

----------


## coulignon

> No i zrobiła się wojna Pana T.B wczoraj cały dzień czytałem i włos na głowie mi się jeżył choc jak mam być szczery zgłupiałem do reszty z tymi ociepleniami robić nie robić a jak robic to z czego człowiek głupi się rodzi i chyba taki umrze.


wolę teori Pana TB niż teorie o oddychających ścianach  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tacim

A z czego masz dom zbudowany??

----------


## coulignon

z takiego uduszunego betonu komórkowego. Oddychać będę za pomocą wentylacji. No ale ja dziwny jestem....  :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

Hehe jesna styropianik go dusi. A wentylacje masz grawitacyjną?

----------


## coulignon

zaraz wysnujesz teoreie że po ociepleniu styropianem trzeba zainstalować  WM. Zmartwię Cię: wentylację będę miał *SPRAWNĄ i DZIAŁAJĄCĄ* Nie ma znaczenia czy bedzie to grawitacyjana czy mechaniczna czy naturalna.

Oddychanie ścian rozumiane jako odprowadzanie pary wodnej spowodowałoby dość drastyczne obniżenie oporu cieplenego ściany (dotyczy głównie ścian 1W i ocieplonych wełną) Więc przy ociepleniu wełną wskazane byłoby zastosowania paroizolacji wewnątrz. Szczególnie przy niesprawnej wentylacji.


Wełna ma szereg innych zalet o których się nie mówi. W kółko się pie....li o oddychaniu bo to takie chwytliwe hasło.

Ps.
Jeśli dalej kręci Cię oddychanie ścian to pamietaj o pewnej konsekwencji: ściany wewnątrz bielone wapnem. Odpadają farby lateksowe i wysokiej jakości farby akrylowe - te mają niską paroprzepuszczalność.

----------


## tacim

No kumam ale nie uzyskałem informacji czym otuliłeś BK. Styro czy wełna wiem, że grawitacja jest w stanie działać sprawnie pod warunkiem, że sie nie zapomni o paru waznych sprawach.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Jeśli dalej kręci Cię oddychanie ścian to pamietaj o pewnej konsekwencji: ściany wewnątrz bielone wapnem. Odpadają farby lateksowe i wysokiej jakości farby akrylowe - te mają niską paroprzepuszczalność.


Z tym akurat bym troche polemizował. Pełna zgoda co do tego, że tzw "oddychanie ścian" raczej nie słuzy do wentylacji domu. Ale jeśli juz jakas wilgoć do tych murów trafi (zawsze pewnie trafi - nawet przez styropian i przez akryl) to lepiej, żeby odparowywała na zewnątrz domu, nie do wewnątrz. A jak ktoś sie chce zapoznac z "mikro doświadczeniem" oddychania ścian i stropów(przynajmniej ich wewnetrznej części) zapraszam do siebie. Mam dom pomalowany wewnątrz Duluxem (to chyba wyższej klasy farba akrylowa). W łazience ściany mam pomalowane odmianą "kuchnia-łazienka" (zmywalna, wodoszczelna), a skosy i sufit "zwykłą" akrylowa białą. I jak ktoś sie długo kąpie i jeszcze zapomni właczyć wentylator to zgadnijcie gdzie sie ściany pocą? Oczywiście tam, gdzie jest farba zmywalna. Na suficie i skosach nigdy nie mam mokrych plam i zacieków. Dlaczego? Bo wilgoć wchodzi w ściane i tynk, a potem stamtąd odparowuje. I ciekawe. Przez prawie pół roku w tej łacience miałem niesprawna wentylację (zatkany kanał wentylacyjny). W normalnych warunkach (gdy wilgoć nie ma sie gdzie "rozejść") powinienem mieć w łazience grzyba. Nic z tych rzeczy. Wg mnie schło gdzieś na zewnątrz - przez farbę akrylową na skosach i stropach.

----------


## rogbog

> Hm nie zamierzam wywyływac wojny tylko chce zebrać doświadczenia ludzi budujących Ytongiem. Mam ten sam problem co każdy człek z czego budowac i poprostu wiele przeczytałem ale wole jak ludzie doświadczeni przez los  napisza jakie sa realia budowy i mieszkania w Ytongu .


Witam.
Od pół roku mieszkamy w domku z Ytonga.  :big grin:  Ściana 24+15 styropian.
Mamy rekuperację, przeżyliśmy pierwszą zimę  :smile:  .Dom jest bardzo ciepły.Musieliśmy nawet w największe mrozy korygować ustawienia pieca bo było za gorąco.

A budowanie-szybko,dokładnie i ...dom stoi ,nie chwieje się  :Lol:  .
Co do ceny, my akurat kupiliśmy w chwili dużej promocji i wyszło nam taniej niż ceramika  :ohmy:  .Mieliśmy szczęscie.
My polecamy ten materiał,nasz kierownik budowy również  :Lol:  

Pozdr

----------


## tacim

No widzisz konkret odpowiedź. A napisz jak przenoszą się dźwięki po domu.

----------


## rogbog

Dom nie jest specjalnie akustyczny.Żeby uniknąć rozchodzenia się "tupanai" paneli(one same w sobie są głośne) zrobilimy odpowiednią izolację podłóg na górze.
Ogólnie, jak już stoją meble, dom jest zamieszkały jest pod tym względem ok.
My nie narzekamy  :smile:  
Pozdr

----------


## tacim

dzięki

----------


## tacim

> dzięki


Widzę, że Ytong do dobry wybór teraz wojna czym opieplić będzie trwać bo spoiwem to raczej klej co?

----------


## coulignon

klej raczej wypada taniej, szybciej i czyściej jak tradycyjna zaprawa.

----------


## tacim

A jest jakiś klej specjalnie polecany ?

----------


## coulignon

ja robiłem Alpolem - średnia półka ale był ok. Nie polecam klejów z hipermarketów. Nawet tych znanych marek.

----------


## tacim

A jak z fundamentam miałes mi oferuja Disperbit i zwykły styro.

----------


## coulignon

> A jak z fundamentam miałes mi oferuja Disperbit i zwykły styro.


Ja nie miałem fundamentu!  :Wink2:  Spójrz do mojego dziennika.

----------


## tacim

A  legalet no tak, ale widzę dom rośnie. A dlaczego wybrałeś H+H czy to przypadek.

----------


## coulignon

nie Legallet. Tzn konstrukcja podobna ale nie jest fundament grzewczy.
H+H - w zasadzie przypadek, mój dostawca miał z nimi podpisaną umowę a mi było obojetne jaki producent. Zależało mi na tym żeby był na pełne spoiny (pionowe i poziome) miał gęsteośc 600 i nie kosztował kosmicznych pieniędzy.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> spokojnie nie bijcie czytałem na forum


http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-scian...kty,t44269.htm
7 stron z których jednoznacznie wynika że oddychanie ścian to mit po prostu


*mpoplaw* zajrzałam na to forum i jest tam przedstawiona opinia jakichś profesorów.Ja słyszałam też opinie niektórych (wybitnych) profesorów że w NASA są cyt."nieuki".
Ale zajrzałam w net i znalazłam cytowany tekst można powiedzieć "toćka w toćkę",a wyniki tych badań okazują się stronnicze(opłacone przez styropianowców)
http://ekoenergia.dzien-e-mail.org/content/view/262/58/
a tu dobitny cytat podsumowujący "rzetelne"badania panów profesorów


> Autorzy artykułu bardzo poprawnie przeprowadzili analizę dyfuzji pary wodnej przez ściany budynku. Niestety, opracowanie zostało wykonane na zlecenie koncernu produkującego styropian (jak to zwykle - za pieniądze) i pomija istotne fakty.
> 
>    1.
>       dyfuzja pary wodnej przez ściany jest znikoma (około 1 % - przy sprawnej wentylacji), lecz ta niewielka ilość pary kondensująca się w strefie izolacji termicznej wywiera olbrzymi wpływ na jej izolacyjność termiczną. Zawartość nawet 10% wody w izolacji termicznej powoduje dwukrotny wzrost współczynnika przenikania ciepła,
>    2.
>       podawane przez producentów dane - "płyty styropianowe, zawilgotnione w wyniku kondensacji pary wodnej - wysychają w okresie letnim" - są nieprawdziwe. Nasze wyniki badań od 3 lat pokazują, że zdjęta z eksploatowanego przez 5 lat budynku, płyta styropianowa, zawiera:
>          1.
>             ponad 30% wody, skondensowanej w czasie eksploatacji budynku,
>          2.
> ...

----------


## coulignon

to tylko dowodzi tego co mówiłem wcześniej: jeśli wskutek *niesprawnej wentylacji* doprawadzamy do "oddychania" przez sciany czyli zawilgacamy przegrodę to jest to zjawisko SZODLIWE. Nie wiem dlaczego ""oddychanie ścian" jest podnoszone jako zaleta. Jest to zjawisko niepożądane i należy jemu przeciwdziałać. Czyli:
1. Sprawana Wentylacja
2. Paroizolocja (dla Ortodoxów)

----------


## Jezier

Mam styropian na ścianie w domu eksploatowanym od 5 lat. Chętnym pozwolę zerwać moje ocieplenie. Jeśli płyty nie będą zawilgocone w stopniu: 



> zdjęta z eksploatowanego przez 5 lat budynku, płyta styropianowa, zawiera ponad 30% wody, skondensowanej w czasie eksploatacji budynku


To mam nową elewację za darmo. Jeśli będzie to sam finansuję remont.   :Lol:  
Mam też ściany z Y. No cóż muszę z tym żyć   :Evil: 

*PaniG(dzi)* Masz wyjątkowego pecha cytując totalnych ignorantów   :Wink2:

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Zawartość nawet 10% wody w izolacji termicznej powoduje dwukrotny wzrost współczynnika przenikania ciepła
> 
> 
> to zdanie jest prawdziwe dla ytonga i innych cegieł oraz dla wełny, nie odnosi się do styropianu, styropian to nie gąbka nawet zatopiony w wodzie nie jest w stanie wchłonąć 10% wody
> 
> ulubionym tematem wgregora na tym forum było udowadnianie że styropian pije wodę, do dzisiaj kilka osób czeka na jakiś dowód w tej materii
> 
> PS ja bym z wielką przyjemnością obejrzał zdjęcia tych niemieckich zagrzybionych bloków, masz je gdzieś na podorędziu


W pewnych okololicznościach jest w stanie bo taki przypadek mnie spotkał w stropodachu.

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Zawartość nawet 10% wody w izolacji termicznej powoduje dwukrotny wzrost współczynnika przenikania ciepła
> 
> 
> to zdanie jest prawdziwe dla ytonga i innych cegieł oraz dla wełny, nie odnosi się do styropianu, styropian to nie gąbka nawet zatopiony w wodzie nie jest w stanie wchłonąć 10% wody
> 
> ulubionym tematem wgregora na tym forum było udowadnianie że styropian pije wodę, do dzisiaj kilka osób czeka na jakiś dowód w tej materii
> 
> PS ja bym z wielką przyjemnością obejrzał zdjęcia tych niemieckich zagrzybionych bloków, masz je gdzieś na podorędziu


W pewnych okololicznościach jest w stanie bo taki przypadek mnie spotkał w stropodachu.

----------


## hes

> (....)
> 
> PS ja bym z wielką przyjemnością obejrzał zdjęcia tych niemieckich zagrzybionych bloków, masz je gdzieś na podorędziu


http://www.konrad-fischer-info.de/7fehrtab.htm

----------


## hes

> miał być styropian na ścianach a tu mamy wełnę w stropodachu, trochę się fakty rozeszły  :lol:  (....)


Za styropianem taka różnica, że pleśń na nim lęgnie się od strony muru, nie
widać gołym okiem, trudno zrobić zdjęcia. A wiadomo; jak nie widać, to tego
 nie ma... Czasami tylko, jak komuś np. wiatr przewróci drzewo na chałupę i uszkodzi styropian, to widać, co ktoś opisał w temacie:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-scian...kty,t44269.htm

----------


## hes

*mpoplaw* dyfuzja pary wodnej przez przegrodę, po której obu
stronach istnieje różnica temperatur i wilgotności względnej powietrza
jest faktem. Takie relacje zachodzą pomiędzy rozgrzanym, nasyconym
parą wodną powietrzem w domu, a suchym, zimnym powietrzem
zewnętrznym. Para wodna w takich warunkach po prostu "pcha się" 
w ściany, nazywane jest to ciśnieniem cząstkowym, taka jej fizyczna natura. Jeżeli stworzymy jej przeszkodę w  postaci (względnie) paroszczelnego styropianu, to ... tak, jakbyśmy owinęli dom folią. Kto da gwarancję, że 
na styku styropianu i muru będzie tak ciepło, że się nie skropli ? Program
do obliczania strat ciepła ? Wolne żarty... Ludziom skrapla się już na ścianach
w pomieszczeniach... i wcale nie z powodu nadmiernej wilgotności.

----------


## Jezier

R E K L A M A
Dom ocieplony styropianem czeka na domorosłych teoretyków przedstawiających na forach spiskowe teorie dotyczące domów ocieplonych styropianem. 150 m2 elewacji - 24 cm Ytonga duszących się od 5 lat pod 20 centymetrami styropianu.
Przyjedźcie, rozbierzcie, zwarzcie, zmierzcie, obfotografujcie. Dojazd i aparatura pomiarowa we własnym zakresie uczestników badań. Udostępniam ściany na cały dzień od świtu do zmierzchu. Termin do uzgodnienia.   :Lol:  

Regulamin dostępny w siedzibie organizatora

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Cytowane wyniki badań przez styropianowych entuzjastów,raczej odnoszą się do twierdzenia,że paroprzepuszczalność ścian jest znikoma w porównaniu z wentylacją i nie może jej zastąpić.Z tym to chyba mogą się zgodzić wszyscy,ale nie można twierdzić,że jeśli znikome to nie potrzebne lub że w ogóle nie istnieje.To dwie różne sprawy.Tu cytat dla przypomnienia:

"Kondensacja pary wodnej na powierzchni wewnętrznej może wystąpić, jeżeli powierzchnia przegrody ma temperaturę niższą od temperatury punktu rosy powietrza znajdującego się przy przeszkodzie. To czy taka sytuacja będzie miała miejsce zależy głównie od:

    * czynników wewnątrz pomieszczenia:
          o temperatury wewnętrznej
          o wilgotności powietrza czyli ciśnienia cząstkowego pary
          o ruchu powietrza w pomieszczeniu
    * budowy przegrody:
          o izolacyjność cieplna
    * czynników na zewnątrz
          o temperatury zewnętrznej
          o ruchu powietrza na zewnątrz (wiatru).

W budownictwie wymaga się na ogół, aby projektować i wykonywać przegrody budowlane ( stropodachy, dachy, ściany itp.), tak aby nie dochodziło do skraplania się pary wodnej na powierzchni wewnętrznej przegrody. Taka sytuacja prowadzi bowiem do problemów eksploatacyjnych, w tym między innymi do:

    * zawilgoceniu przegrody lub jej elementów 
    * powstawania zagrzybienia
    * utraty izolacyjności cieplnej ściany a tym samym nasilenie zjawiska zawilgocenia a w okresie zimy przemarzania
    * niszczenia ściany, a w szczególności jej powierzchni
    * w skrajnych sytuacjach, zalewania pomieszczeń.
W pewnych sytuacjach, szczególnie w pomieszczeniach mokrych, można dopuścić skraplanie się pary na powierzchni wewnętrznej przegrody, pod warunkiem zabezpieczenia jej za pomocą odpowiednich warstw wykończeniowych odpornych na działanie skraplającej się i spływającej z przegrody wody."


Jeśli chodzi o "udowodnienie" na forum,że ściana nie oddycha,to bym do tego bardziej ostrożnie podchodziła.Prym tutaj wiodą osoby,które ociepliły dom styro,a reszta im przyklaskuje.Nie wiele tu miejsca na wymianę doświadczeń,czy poglądów bo zaraz osoba "niepasująca",dostaje info pod swoim adresem,że cyt."głupoty piszesz","forumowy troll ","masz wyjątkowego pecha cytując totalnych ignorantów"(te cyt. to z mojej osobistej traumy).
Nie twierdzę,że jak ktoś ociepli sobie styro to zaraz "grzyb murowany",teoretycznie może nie dochodzić do kondensacji,ale w praktyce to chyba wszyscy wiedzą jak fachowcy "budują".Mnie na takie ryzyko nikt by nie namówił,choćby nie wiem jak fachowe wykresy pokazywał i przytaczał słowa najwybitniejszych z fizyki budowlanej.Nie wierzę, że można zaizolować tak ściany,żeby różnica temperatur zew. i wew. nie miała żadnego wpływu.
Idąc tropem takiego myślenia to i "wentylacja dachu" jest nie potrzebna,przecież wentylacja np. mechaniczna sprawę załatwi.
Mój ojciec swój (dawno wybudowany)dom ocieplił dodatkowo styro na zew.Wybrał tą metodę bo taniej,bez syfu w środku ,ale nie twierdzi "ślepo",że to jedyna słuszna metoda,mimo że(odpukać...)nic złego się nie dzieje (6-7 lat).I życzę wszystkim,żeby też ich styropianowe ściany dobrze się sprawowały.Nie mogę się tylko pogodzić z tym,że namawiacie innych,którzy stoją jeszcze przed wyborem,do podjęcia takiego ryzyka.
Ja uważam,że w ścianę zawsze wejdzie wilgoć,przy nie wiem jak świetnej wentylacji.A jak łatwiej pozbędzie się ściana tej wilgoci to proponuję zrobić małe doświadczenie.Zmoczyć dwie gąbki (tą samą ilością wody)postawić większą powierzchnią boku pionowo,bok jednej gąbki zabezpieczyć(zaizolować) folią.Po pewnym czasie sami stwierdzicie, która gąbka szybciej wyschła.

P.

----------


## Jezier

> Jeśli chodzi o "udowodnienie" na forum,że ściana nie oddycha,to bym do tego bardziej ostrożnie podchodziła.Prym tutaj wiodą osoby,które ociepliły dom styro,a reszta im przyklaskuje.Nie wiele tu miejsca na wymianę doświadczeń,czy poglądów bo zaraz osoba "niepasująca",dostaje info pod swoim adresem,że cyt."głupoty piszesz","forumowy troll ","masz wyjątkowego pecha cytując totalnych ignorantów"(te cyt. to z mojej osobistej traumy).


Jak cię widzą tak cię piszą. Wyszukujesz w internecie wypowiedzi anonimów lub skompromitowanych ludzi. Tylko po to aby poprzeć marketingowe bzdury niektórych producentów materiałów budowlanych. 
Ktoś wymyślił idiotyczny nośny slogan "oddychające ściany", ale nawet nie stara się tego udowodnić naukowo. Bo się nie da, ale klienci i tak łykną kit.
I gdzie tu miejsce na wymianę doświadczeń? Czytasz nienajgorsze opracowanie na temat tego kitu a cytujesz durny komentarz pod artykułem. Gdyby ktoś umiał to merytorycznie by się przyczepił do tez w artykule. Ale nie umie   :Confused:

----------


## hes

> (....)
> a może rozszerzysz ten eksperyment o zmoczenie również styropianu ?? może jak sama naocznie zauważysz ze styropian nie przyjmuje wody w ogóle przemyślisz czemu wgregor awansował na trola tego forum


Znowu jakieś żarty z tym nienasiąkaniem styro... To ma coś udowadniać ?
Czy folia, która nie nasiąka wodą, także odpowiednia do ogacenia domu...?
Bez sensu...

----------


## Jezier

Póki co nie mam zgłoszeń na moją ofertę. A jest to wyjątkowa okazja. Jeśli okazałoby się, że u mnie pod styropianem jest syf kiła i mogiła to jaki argument dla wyznawców duszących się ścian. Do tego zupełnie za darmo.
Gdyby się zaś okazało, że jednak wszystko jest ok to też nie ma straty bo można będzie zastosować styropian u siebie a to duży zysk w porównaniu ze ścianą ocieploną dużo droższym materiałem, albo eksploatacyjne zyski w przypadku zmiany ściany jednowarstwowej na dwu ze styropianem.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o "udowodnienie" na forum,że ściana nie oddycha,to bym do tego bardziej ostrożnie podchodziła.Prym tutaj wiodą osoby,które ociepliły dom styro,a reszta im przyklaskuje.Nie wiele tu miejsca na wymianę doświadczeń,czy poglądów bo zaraz osoba "niepasująca",dostaje info pod swoim adresem,że cyt."głupoty piszesz","forumowy troll ","masz wyjątkowego pecha cytując totalnych ignorantów"(te cyt. to z mojej osobistej traumy).
> 
> 
> Jak cię widzą tak cię piszą. Wyszukujesz w internecie wypowiedzi anonimów lub skompromitowanych ludzi. Tylko po to aby poprzeć marketingowe bzdury niektórych producentów materiałów budowlanych. 
> Ktoś wymyślił idiotyczny nośny slogan "oddychające ściany", ale nawet nie stara się tego udowodnić naukowo. Bo się nie da, ale klienci i tak łykną kit.
> I gdzie tu miejsce na wymianę doświadczeń? Czytasz nienajgorsze opracowanie na temat tego kitu a cytujesz durny komentarz pod artykułem. Gdyby ktoś umiał to merytorycznie by się przyczepił do tez w artykule. Ale nie umie


Ale fajnie udawać że się wszystko wie  :smile: , a cytowanie czegoś, autora-  kogoś tam, bez zastanowienia to już chyba wg niektórych wiedza której można być "mocno" pewnym  :wink: .

pzdr

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

"j-j" ja wszystkiego nie wiem,ale "fajniejsze" ,że ty wszystko wiesz.Proponuję twój merytoryczny wywód i ja(bo nie wiem czy wszyscy) jemu przyklasnę,uznając Twą Wyższość Utytułowaną.

Pozdrawiam O Guru.Szacuneczek.

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> miał być styropian na ścianach a tu mamy wełnę w stropodachu, trochę się fakty rozeszły    (....)
> 
> 
> Za styropianem taka różnica, że pleśń na nim lęgnie się od strony muru, nie
> widać gołym okiem, trudno zrobić zdjęcia. A wiadomo; jak nie widać, to tego
>  nie ma... Czasami tylko, jak komuś np. wiatr przewróci drzewo na chałupę i uszkodzi styropian, to widać, co ktoś opisał w temacie:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-scian...kty,t44269.htm


"Rozpruwałem" elewację ze styropianem przy wstawianiu kominka i ani widu ani słychu grzyba. Jak ktoś ma źle wykonane docieplenie i z dachu mu zacieka woda pod izolację to wełna też nie pomoże.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o "udowodnienie" na forum,że ściana nie oddycha,to bym do tego bardziej ostrożnie podchodziła.Prym tutaj wiodą osoby,które ociepliły dom styro,a reszta im przyklaskuje.Nie wiele tu miejsca na wymianę doświadczeń,czy poglądów bo zaraz osoba "niepasująca",dostaje info pod swoim adresem,że cyt."głupoty piszesz","forumowy troll ","masz wyjątkowego pecha cytując totalnych ignorantów"(te cyt. to z mojej osobistej traumy).
> 
> 
> Jak cię widzą tak cię piszą. Wyszukujesz w internecie wypowiedzi anonimów lub skompromitowanych ludzi. Tylko po to aby poprzeć marketingowe bzdury niektórych producentów materiałów budowlanych. 
> Ktoś wymyślił idiotyczny nośny slogan "oddychające ściany", ale nawet nie stara się tego udowodnić naukowo. Bo się nie da, ale klienci i tak łykną kit.
> I gdzie tu miejsce na wymianę doświadczeń? Czytasz nienajgorsze opracowanie na temat tego kitu a cytujesz durny komentarz pod artykułem. Gdyby ktoś umiał to merytorycznie by się przyczepił do tez w artykule. Ale nie umie


Szanowny "Jezier" pozwól,że to ja będę decydować jaki tekst chcę cytować.Cytuję słowa z którymi się zgadzam,bez względu na to czy są wypowiedziane przez TB,czy innego "wyklętego".Myślisz ,że cytaty wyników badań podpisanych przez utytułowanych są niepodważalnym dowodem(żeby nie pisać bezpiecznym).Muszę Ciebie rozczarować,że ogłoszenie wyników badań,a uznanie ich przez środowisko naukowe to daleka droga.

----------


## grzechk

Przykład z życia: przez 20 lat stał sobie blok z płyty i nic mu się nie działo. 2 lata temu został obłożony styropianem i w tym roku niespodzianka - na jednej ścianie grzyb. 
Nie chcę przez to powiedzieć, że w każdym przypadku tak będzie, jednak czasami w zależności od użytych materiałów, grubości ścian itp może się zdarzyć.
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o "oddychanie ścian", to osobiście uważam, że praktycznie każdy materiał w określonych warunkach jakąs ilość wilgoci pobiera i w jakiś sposób musi też ją oddać. Jeśli coś stanie na przeszkodzie, żeby pozbyć się wilgoci, to może być ból

----------


## Aedifico

> Przykład z życia: przez 20 lat stał sobie blok z płyty i nic mu się nie działo. 2 lata temu został obłożony styropianem i w tym roku niespodzianka - na jednej ścianie grzyb. 
> Nie chcę przez to powiedzieć, że w każdym przypadku tak będzie, jednak czasami w zależności od użytych materiałów, grubości ścian itp może się zdarzyć.
> Jeżeli zaś chodzi o "oddychanie ścian", to osobiście uważam, że praktycznie każdy materiał w określonych warunkach jakąs ilość wilgoci pobiera i w jakiś sposób musi też ją oddać. Jeśli coś stanie na przeszkodzie, żeby pozbyć się wilgoci, to może być ból


To nie jest żaden przykład. Przynajmniej w zakresie merytoryki.

----------


## j-j

> "j-j" ja wszystkiego nie wiem,ale "fajniejsze" ,że ty wszystko wiesz.Proponuję twój merytoryczny wywód i ja(bo nie wiem czy wszyscy) jemu przyklasnę,uznając Twą Wyższość Utytułowaną.
> 
> Pozdrawiam O Guru.Szacuneczek.


A miało  Cię nie być, z plaży Cię jednak wyrzucili   :Lol:  ?

----------


## grzechk

Taki sam przykład jak ten:




> "Rozpruwałem" elewację ze styropianem przy wstawianiu kominka i ani widu ani słychu grzyba. Jak ktoś ma źle wykonane docieplenie i z dachu mu zacieka woda pod izolację to wełna też nie pomoże.

----------


## sSiwy12

Jakoś nie przemawia do mnie radykalizm i jedynie słuszna linia, w tym przypadku pozbawiona wad technologia ocieplania styropianem. Można przytoczyć następny tysiąc badań różnych naukowców, a w życiu, jak to w  życiu, okazuje się, że w pewnych okolicznościach i z pewnymi uwarunkowaniami jest zupełnie inaczej niż chcą naukowcy. A brutalna prawda wygląda, tak, ze badania odzwierciedlają zadaną tezę, i jeśli z jakiś powodów producenci wełny je zlecą, to wyniki mogą być zgoła inne. Nie chodzi tu, że ktoś oszukuje, lub publikuje nieprawdę, chodzi o to dla jakich okoliczności i parametrów ta prawda ma być prawdziwa.
Dokładnie to samo robił TB i jego wcielenia (coś mi się wydaje, ze nastapiła Jego reinkarnacja   :big tongue:  ), a że był w mniejszości, to poległ – ale wcale to nie znaczy, że w pewnych okolicznościach ocieplanie od wewnątrz nie ma sensu.
Jestem ciekaw, czy osoby wymienione w publikacji są skłonne bezwarunkowo zaryzykować własne pieniądze – oprócz *Jeziera,* ale o tym później.

Powiadacie, że ściany oddychają. No może kiedyś i oddychały, ale współcześnie je po prostu uduszono. Z każdej strony zostały „obłożone” materiałem wysoce nieoddychajacym.  :Lol:  

I na koniec oferta *Jeziera*. Wie co robi i nie przegra. Jednym z powodów to jest fakt, że niezwykle staranie budował, a drugim, to tak wyśmiewany przez niektórych, fakt, ze ściany ma z „Y”. W takiej konfiguracji ryzyko, że coś się będzie działo pod styropianem jest praktycznie żadne. Ale czy to dowód na to, ze tak jest zawsze i wszędzie – chyba nie.

A teraz taka moja teoria (drżyjcie Max-sy).  Im „cieplejszy” materiał z którego wykonano ścianę ocieploną styropianem, tym mniejsze ryzyko występowania „czegoś tam” na styku ocieplenia ze ścianą..

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Może ktoś pamięta doświadczenie z przed kilku lat, wykonane przez naszego forumowicza. Zważył on styropian, następnie go „utopił”, po jakimś czasie wyciągnął reanimował (wysuszył powierzchnię) i ponownie zważył. Był cięższy.
Czy to „wchłonięta”  woda? A może zaszedł?  :oops:

----------


## Aedifico

> Taki sam przykład jak ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Aedifico
> 
> "Rozpruwałem" elewację ze styropianem przy wstawianiu kominka i ani widu ani słychu grzyba. Jak ktoś ma źle wykonane docieplenie i z dachu mu zacieka woda pod izolację to wełna też nie pomoże.


Nie taki sam bo kolega grzechk jakby nie chciał zrozumieć podstawowych błędów popełnianych przez użytkowników mieszkań w tym m.in. zatykanie wentylacji, zatykanie nawiewów, zatykanie nawietrzaków, szczelna stolarka i wiele innych co ma związek z ww. dociepleniem ze styropianu ale nie jest wynikiem błędnej technologi acz niedoinformowania lub ignorancji użytkowników.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> a może rozszerzysz ten eksperyment o zmoczenie również styropianu ?? może jak sama naocznie zauważysz ze styropian nie przyjmuje wody w ogóle przemyślisz czemu wgregor awansował na trola tego forum


"mpoplaw" ,przestań porównywać mnie do wgregora,to jest już męczące.Już zostałam (nazwana) trollem,nie twierdzę że to przyjemne,ale da się z tym żyć,zastanawia mnie tylko co mają za przyjemność osoby które obrażają ,ale tłumaczę to sobie jakimś ich osobistym niepowodzeniem i potrzebą odreagowania.
Jeśli chodzi o doświadczenie to funkcję styropianu miała pełnić folia(nie wiem czemu wyjeżdżasz mi tu teraz z nasiąkliwością styro?)
A jeśli chodzi o nasiąkliwość styro to wpisz sobie w wyszukiwarkę i znajdziesz info.Wygłupiłabym się twierdząc,że styro jest nasiąkliwy jak waciak.Ale znikomą ma, cyt.(Gazeta.Dom.pl-to już chyba nie podszywający się wszechobecny TB): "styropian nie jest polecany przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych, ponieważ stały kontakt z wodą pogarsza jego właściwości ciepłochronne (w pewnym stopniu materiał ten nią nasiąka)",dlatego polecają do ocieplania fundamentów polistyren ekstrudowany.Będąc na ścianach zew.,jest to zjawisko marginalne i bym sobie tym głowy nie zaprzątała.
P.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> "j-j" ja wszystkiego nie wiem,ale "fajniejsze" ,że ty wszystko wiesz.Proponuję twój merytoryczny wywód i ja(bo nie wiem czy wszyscy) jemu przyklasnę,uznając Twą Wyższość Utytułowaną.
> 
> Pozdrawiam O Guru.Szacuneczek.
> 
> 
> A miało  Cię nie być, z plaży Cię jednak wyrzucili   ?


Dodatkowy pobyt na siłowni  sprawę załatwił.A odnośnie plaży to by było trochę trudno,bo znikomy kawałeczek mam "na użytek własny".  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam TWU.(Twą Wyższość Utytułowaną)

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*sSiwy12* napisał


> Dokładnie to samo robił TB i jego wcielenia (coś mi się wydaje, ze nastapiła Jego reinkarnacja ), a że był w mniejszości, to poległ ...


Jestem ciekawa,czy olał po prostu Szanowne Forum ,czy rzeczywiście padł gdzieś biedaczek w swoich zagrzybiałych ścianach,rozczarowany swoją mylną wiedzą lub niewiedzą (jak kto woli).Może ktoś posiada wiedzę na ten temat?Bo jeśli jestem jego reinkarnacją,to rzeczywiście musiał wiele przeskrobać,jak go aż tak pokarało.

P.

----------


## grzechk

> Napisał grzechk
> 
> Taki sam przykład jak ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A czemu kolega Aedifico zakłada, że w owym mieszkaniu są zatkane otwory wentylacyjne, nie ma nawiewów czy też nawietrzników. Nigdy też nie twierdziłem, że nie chcę zrozumieć podstawowych błędów popełnianych przez użytkowników mieszkań. Wydaje mi się, że kolega Aedefico zakłada, że jak zna przynajmniej jednego debila mieszkającego w bloku, to znaczy że wszyscy mieszkający w blokach są debilami.

----------


## TypeR

Witam,
znowu "swojska" awanturka.....  :smile: 
A może my Ytongowcy się zmówmy i w różnych działach dawajmy fątki ze słowem YTONG  to niektórzy zagorzali przeciwnicy nie nadążą odpisywać...  :wink: 


A tak na poważnie to dajcie już luz z tym oddychaniem ścian, szczerze powiedziawszy to nie brałem tego aspektu przy wyborze wogóle pod uwagę.

Miałem się już nie odzywać ale co tam....

Jak by na to nie patrzeć to całe szczęście że można wybierać, każdy z nas ma własne preferecje i jest pewna grupa docelowa (do której ja należę) dla której "ten materiał" jest odpowiedni. I nie chodzi tu tylko o to że można taniej i cieplej zrobić inną technologią, nie każdy patrzy tylko i wyłącznie przez pryzmat wydanych pieniędzy.
Dziwi mnie tylko fakt, że co niektórzy nie potrafią uszanować wyboru innych i sprowadza się to obrażania i wyśmiewania. Jeżeli ktoś się nie zgadza z "Waszym" zdaniem to nie powód do szydzenia. 

A teraz to co mnie skłoniło do wybrania ytonga:
1. Nie znoszę styropianu (coś ze mną nie tak???  :wink:   ) i nie chcę go na ścianach chociaż muszę tolerować w podłogach. Może na wełnę bym się zgodził.
2. Chcieliśmy mieć szybką budowę stanu surowego zamkniętego.
3. Podoba mi się budowa na cienką spoinę, bez całego paprania na budowie.
4. Lubię ciepłą scianę w dotyku a to akurat jest fajna właściwość BK.
5. Oglądając trochę nowo budowanych domów przed podjęciem decyzji z czego robić przerażała nas "niechlujność" ekip, częste podejście że i tak to się potem przykryje. Na budowach "ytongowych" jakoś to profesjonalniej wyglądało. Ale tu akurat może tak trafiliśmy bo oglądaliśmy w pamiętnym 2007 roku kiedy każdy kto był w stanie utrzymać kielnię to był murarz....

To co teraz jeszcze dochodzi to:
6. Równe ściany, tynkarz liczy mniej za materiał, nie wiele ale zawsze trochę oszczędności.
5. Elektryk z 30 zł na 25 zł zszedł z ceną tylko dlatego że łatwo się kładzie instalacje (a może kryzys go dopadł)

Przy wyborze nie miałem kontaktu z marketingiem Xelli, ale chyba jestem targetgem dla nich  :smile: 

Co do minusów, to 400-tka jest bardzo krucha, więc przy transporcie i budowaniu trzeba się znią ostrożnie obchodzić (narożniki wykruszone).
Musi być dobra ekipa, która wie jak z tego budować i pewne rozwiązania przemyśleć.

A jak to wszystko przykryją tynki to rozejdziemy się po innych działach tego forum i zapomnimy z czego mamy te ściany.........

Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## sSiwy12

> *sSiwy12* napisał
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dokładnie to samo robił TB i jego wcielenia (coś mi się wydaje, ze nastapiła Jego reinkarnacja ), a że był w mniejszości, to poległ ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Ale mam szczęście.  :Lol:   Strzelałem do kogoś innego, przez analogię (wychodzi, że trudne pojęcie), a  trafiłem – czyżby były to - nożyczki?  :ohmy:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> *sSiwy12* napisał
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dokładnie to samo robił TB i jego wcielenia (coś mi się wydaje, ze nastapiła Jego reinkarnacja ), a że był w mniejszości, to poległ ...
> 			
> ...


  :Wink2:  

Nie.Źle zrozumiałeś. Podchwyciłam tylko temat.  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam serdecznie *sSiwy12*  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

"mpoplaw" napisał:


> Już zostałam (nazwana) trollem,nie twierdzę że to przyjemne,ale da się z tym żyć


o matko gdzie kiedy ?? powiedz tylko słowo a zmobilizuje *coulignona* i ruszymy zaraz razem jako błędni rycerze z odsieczą

*Hans Kloss* ruszysz z nami na krucjatę ??

*Hans Kloss* może się zgodzi,ale *coulignon* to raczej nie.Wczoraj widział mojego "letniego"avatera(taka 30-sto minutówka) i  obawiam się że moje "chude żebra" nie przypadły mu do gustu.
Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## Hans Kloss

Sorki kochani, nie moge Wam pomóc. Właśnie wilgoć mi wlazła w Ytong (który jak wiadomo, oddycha i wilgotnieje przecież), zzieleniał od tego i sie pokruszył. Wydłubuje więc zniszczone fragmenty i dziury zapycham styropianem, który jak wiadomo wilgoci nie przyjmuje i doskonale ociepla.

Łatwo na Ytong zarobić, trudniej z niego zbudować, a najtrudniej cierpieć z jego powodu, snirf, snirf  :cry:   - zastrzegam sobie prawa autorskie do tej maksymy.  :big grin:

----------


## tacim

Oj dzieci ładnie się tak kłócić
proszę tu tacimowi powiedzieć co myslicie o zaprawie do klejenia Ytonga ANSER 25 kg.

----------


## Hans Kloss

Na temat tego konkretnego kleju nic nie moge powiedzieć, ale jeśli na poważnie rozważasz Ytonga to np. ja kupiłem cały Ytong w komplecie razem z klejem. Z tego co pamietam (był to rok 2004), to za klej nie płaciłem oddzielnie - był wliczony w cene bloczków. Może teraz coś sie zmieniło.

----------


## st_x

> Napisał grzechk
> 
> Przykład z życia: przez 20 lat stał sobie blok z płyty i nic mu się nie działo. 2 lata temu został obłożony styropianem i w tym roku niespodzianka - na jednej ścianie grzyb. 
> Nie chcę przez to powiedzieć, że w każdym przypadku tak będzie, jednak czasami w zależności od użytych materiałów, grubości ścian itp może się zdarzyć.
> Jeżeli zaś chodzi o "oddychanie ścian", to osobiście uważam, że praktycznie każdy materiał w określonych warunkach jakąs ilość wilgoci pobiera i w jakiś sposób musi też ją oddać. Jeśli coś stanie na przeszkodzie, żeby pozbyć się wilgoci, to może być ból
> 
> 
> To nie jest żaden przykład. Przynajmniej w zakresie merytoryki.


Czytem te rózne głupoty i dla równowagi podam:
Mieszkanie narożne - blok - wielka płyta - klasyka lat siedemdziesiątych. Początkowo bez ocieplenia.
Czwarte - ostatnie piętro.
Grzyb na stryku scian i sufitu oraz ścian i podłogi (ściany zachodnie i północne).
Widoczne szczególnie w łazience (tak się "zaprojektowało" że pion wentylacyjny wypadł przy drzwiach   :cool:  ) - czyli dość nioptymalnie :smile:  

Po TERMOMODERNIZACJI (15 lat temu) - (*styropian* !!!!   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   ) - grzyba NIET!! a i w mieszkaniu grzac nie trzeba tak bardzo.

WNIOSEK 1 - pewnie grzyb rosnie pomiędzy ścianą i styropianem   :Lol:   :Lol:  
WNIOSEK 2 - penie ściany nie przemarają i ogólnie nie są zalewane deszczem i mokre (sa za suche na grzba !! )


P.S >> Gdzie wykropli się woda w jednorodnej scianie stalowej (np 20 cm :smile:  )o punkcie rosy "gdzieś w środku".
P.P.S>> Gdzie wykropli się woda w ścianie np: jednowarstwowej pomalowanej farba/otynkowanej tynkiem o minimalnej paroprzepuszczalnosci (no silikonowym) (bo paleta barw i cena akurat odpowiadała.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TypeR

> o de mnie chciał 25zł/punkt na początku potem zszedł do 3 tyś za całość bo bardzo łatwo się kładzie, nic nigdzie nie trzeba kuć, wszystko i tak tynk przykrywa
> tynki 16zł/m2 a od ciebie ile wzięli ??


Tynki gipsowe z materiałem 23 zł m2, odliczone okna balkonowe - mają robić pod koniec marca.
Elektryk ma zacząć w przyszłym tygodniu, też chciałem go namówić na konkretną sumę a nie od punktu, w sobotę mamy jeszcze trochę się potargować, poprzeliczać itp.
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał grzechk
> 
> ...


Kolega Aedifico usiłuje tylko uświadomić,że spoóśród setek czynników powodujących zagrzybienia trudno odnaleźć samą technologię z użyciem styropianu. Najczęściej na to zagrzybienie nakłada się wiele innych czynników.
Kolega Aedifico zakłada tak a nie inaczej z własnego doświadczenia.

----------


## Jezier

> I na koniec oferta *Jeziera*. Wie co robi i nie przegra. Jednym z powodów to jest fakt, że niezwykle staranie budował, a drugim, to tak wyśmiewany przez niektórych, fakt, ze ściany ma z „Y”. W takiej konfiguracji ryzyko, że coś się będzie działo pod styropianem jest praktycznie żadne. Ale czy to dowód na to, ze tak jest zawsze i wszędzie – chyba nie.
> 
> A teraz taka moja teoria (drżyjcie Max-sy).  Im „cieplejszy” materiał z którego wykonano ścianę ocieploną styropianem, tym mniejsze ryzyko występowania „czegoś tam” na styku ocieplenia ze ścianą.


Nie przesadzajmy. Mam murowane ściany przez typową niechlujną najtańszą ekipę jaką udało mi się znaleźć. Podobnie jak z ociepleniem ekipa z łapanki.
No i do tego ytong w niczym nie pomaga. Czym materiał od wewnątrz o większym oporze cieplnym tym styk ze styropianem zimniejszy. A mam bk400 więc jeden z najcieplejszych.



> Szanowny "Jezier" pozwól,że to ja będę decydować jaki tekst chcę cytować.Cytuję słowa z którymi się zgadzam,bez względu na to czy są wypowiedziane przez TB,czy innego "wyklętego".Myślisz ,że cytaty wyników badań podpisanych przez utytułowanych są niepodważalnym dowodem(żeby nie pisać bezpiecznym).Muszę Ciebie rozczarować,że ogłoszenie wyników badań,a uznanie ich przez środowisko naukowe to daleka droga.


Myślę, że wyniki różnych badań są jak najbardziej do podważenia. Mieliśmy tu zacytowaną próbkę takiego podważania   :Lol:   Sama ograniczyłaś się do wyręczania innymi naukowymi góru. A szkoda, zupełnie niepotrzebna skromność Dziękuję też, że starasz się wprowadzić mnie w tajniki uznawania badań. Jak będę jakieś przeprowadzał to zgłoszę się do Ciebie - ważnego środowiska naukowego.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Myślę, że wyniki różnych badań są jak najbardziej do podważenia. Mieliśmy tu zacytowaną próbkę takiego podważania Sama ograniczyłaś się do wyręczania innymi naukowymi góru. A szkoda, zupełnie niepotrzebna skromność Dziękuję też, że starasz się wprowadzić mnie w tajniki uznawania badań. Jak będę jakieś przeprowadzał to zgłoszę się do Ciebie - ważnego środowiska naukowego
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
> Myślę ,że powinieneś iść do łazienki i się zbrędzlować,a ode mnie won.


  :Lol:

----------


## Jezier

> Myślę, że wyniki różnych badań są jak najbardziej do podważenia. Mieliśmy tu zacytowaną próbkę takiego podważania Sama ograniczyłaś się do wyręczania innymi naukowymi góru. A szkoda, zupełnie niepotrzebna skromność Dziękuję też, że starasz się wprowadzić mnie w tajniki uznawania badań. Jak będę jakieś przeprowadzał to zgłoszę się do Ciebie - ważnego środowiska naukowego
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
> Myślę ,że powinieneś iść do łazienki i się zbrędzlować,a ode mnie won.


Twoje środowisko naukowe powinno cię wybrać na prezesa jeśli jeszcze tego nie zrobiło.

----------


## coulignon

> Myślę ,że powinieneś iść do łazienki i się *zbrędzlować,*a ode mnie won.


Dosć powazny błąd który może mieć wplyw na merytoryczną  jakośc tej dyskusji.

http://www.sjp.pl/co/brandzlowa%E6

----------


## tacim

No tak idziemy na boczne tory ale powiem Wam, że czytam to co piszecie i dalej nie wiem co założę na Ytonga  :smile:  tak, że nie skaczcie sobie do gradeł tylko konkrety proszę  :smile:

----------


## Lookita

...ja tez czytam...a na mojego Ytonga - 40 cm...nie zaloze niczego,nawet ,na te czerwieniusie sciany...prawda jest inna...zyje sie ,tak,jak w styro 20 cm...mowie o kosztach ogrzewania..... :Smile:  pozdrowki,meczcie sie dalej...ja mieszkam dalej....

----------


## lukasz_p

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Myślę ,że powinieneś iść do łazienki i się *zbrędzlować,*a ode mnie won.
> 
> 
> Dosć powazny błąd który może mieć wplyw na merytoryczną  jakośc tej dyskusji.
> 
> http://www.sjp.pl/co/brandzlowa%E6


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jezier

> ile wydaje się na ogrzewanie w ytongu ??


Nie tak dużo. Kiedyś nawet podawałem konkretne sumy.   :Lol:

----------


## Hans Kloss

No i ciekawy by był benchmark z najcieplejszego domu w Rzeczpospolitej  :big grin:  
mpoplaw - twoje konkrety? Jaką masz powierzchnie użytkową ogrzewaną, jakie sa koszty roczne prądu + koszty innych mediów grzewczych nieodnawialnych (jakich, jeśli posiadasz)? Liczmy całość energii - na CWU, gotowanie i oświetlenie też, bo to czasem trudno rozdzielić. Może gdzieś to pisałeś, ale średnio piszesz ca 4 posty dziennie, więc nie dam rady sie przekopać.

----------


## Hans Kloss

Ano widzisz, sam jeszcze troche jesteś na etapie teorii, a nie praktyki Twojego domu.
Jezier kiedyś napisał tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post29918...light=#2991813
że w 2008 roku średnio miał 464zł/m-c kosztów energii (wszystko na prąd). To daje 5568zł rocznie. Ja szacuję, że rocznie za gaz + drewno do kominka mi wyjdzie max 3500zł (czyli CO, CWU, gotowanie). Na drewnie wyszedłem jak "Zabłocki na mydle" - kupiłem tak drogo, że w efekcie pale bardziej dla rekreacji, a nie oszczędności. Do tego elektryczność rocznie jakieś średnio 150zł * 12 = 1800. Wychodzi razem 5300zł na rok. 
I to jest dopiero reality - bo koszty zależą nie tylko od Ytonga i styropianu, ale od wielu innych czynników z relacjami cen mediów włącznie. Także dobrze to skalkuluj i dla swojego domu.  :Wink2:  
Propopnuje pomóc teraz biednemu tacimowi...  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

> Ja szacuję, że rocznie za gaz + drewno do kominka mi wyjdzie max 3500zł (czyli CO, CWU, gotowanie).


No teraz niech kolega porówna sobie ile Jeziera kosztowała instalacja gzrewcza (konwektory) a ile Ciebie in (przyłącze, piec, instalacja c.o)

Samo różnicą w kosztach inwestycji Jezier grzeje przez kilka lat a potem macie juz takie same rachunki. 

Oczywiście ciężko to porównywać bo domy pewnie nie są takie same- chciałem tylko pokazać "kierunek"

----------


## j-j

> I to jest dopiero reality - bo koszty zależą nie tylko od Ytonga i styropianu, ale od wielu innych czynników z relacjami cen mediów włącznie. Także dobrze to skalkuluj i dla swojego domu.


Rreality:

1. dom przed modernizacją- koszty rocznie za gaz za c.o. ok. 4000 zł, 
dom "oddychał"  :wink: 

2. dom po tylko ociepleniu ścian 10 cm najzwyklejszym styro (dokładność ocieplenia przeciętna)- obecna zima jeszcze nie dokończona ale nie problem przeliczyć to ok. 3000 zl i jaka zima była.
dom przestał "oddychać" i żadnych zmian nie odnotowano.

gaz u mnie to ok 22 gr za 1 kWh a prąd w drugiej taryfie to ok,. 23 gr za 1 kWh.
Ceny mediów- gaz kosztuje inwestycyjnie kopę kasy a prąd i tak podłączamy i inst. grzewcza elektryczna conajmniej 3 razy taniej niz gazowa.

pzdr

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

*j-j* za to


> Rreality:
> ...dom "oddychał"...


chcesz czy nie chcesz już Cię lubię.  :big tongue:

----------


## tacim

Powoli rozmowa idzie do przodu to i tak gitesik.
Powiedzcie mi na jakiej wysokości ida uWas Ytongi czy trzeba robić te 20 cm nad ziemią na bloczkach czy macie niżej.

----------


## marcinor

> Powoli rozmowa idzie do przodu to i tak gitesik.
> Powiedzcie mi na jakiej wysokości ida uWas Ytongi czy trzeba robić te 20 cm nad ziemią na bloczkach czy macie niżej.


Ja mam 40cm, ale chyba powinno być wyżej.
 :Confused:

----------


## Jezier

> Powiedzcie mi na jakiej wysokości ida uWas Ytongi czy trzeba robić te 20 cm nad ziemią na bloczkach czy macie niżej.


Dużo niżej.

----------


## Tomocool

"Dużo niżej"

No właśnie patrząc z tej perspektywy czasu uważasz, że fundamenty z gazobetonu były dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo jeśli się nie mylę miałeś takowe  :smile:

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

*tacim* ja mam 10cm nad.

----------


## Jezier

> No właśnie patrząc z tej perspektywy czasu uważasz, że fundamenty z gazobetonu były dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo jeśli się nie mylę miałeś takowe


Zgadza się mam ściany fundamentowe z bloczków Ytong do ścian piwnicznych. Patrząc na to z perspektywy takie wybory jakie poczyniłem nieświadomie ograniczyły ucieczkę ciepła do gruntu. Moje warunki gruntowe na to pozwalały i , śpię dzisiaj spokojny o fundamenty. Ale nie zrobiłbym tak drugi raz. Fundamenty z litego betonu a ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne z materiału bardziej kolorowego. Zresztą tak już od roku robię.

----------


## tacim

Jezier rozwiń prosze myśl bardziej kolorowe czyli co ceramika? I dlaczego bo ceny podobne kiedyś było parcie jak ocieplenie to najtańszy materiał ale te różnice teraz zatarły się.

----------


## Jezier

Ytong zawsze był raczej drogim materiałem. Na pewno tak jak dziś był najdroższym gazobetonem, ale też asortyment produktów takich jak nadproża kształtki itp był najszerszy. 
W 2003 r. starałem się zbudować możliwie najcieplejszy dom. I patrząc trochę do tyłu nie miałem takiego wyboru jak dziś. Ytong 400 plus zwykły styropian dawał najlepszy wynik jeśli chodzi o ściany. Nie było jak teraz styropianów z neoporem. Nie było specjalnych rozwiązań na mostki cieplne. Rozwój niskoenergetycznego budownictwa pozwala mi dzisiaj wybrać inaczej a efekty będą lepsze. 
Mam wszystkie ściany z Ytonga. Zewnętrzne z 400 a wewnętrzne z 600. Wewnętrzne strasznie przenoszą dźwięki. Wystarczy w nie puknąć nawet włącznik światła pstryknąć i ten dźwięk głośniej słychać w pokoju po drugiej stronie ściany. 600 chociaż stara się udawać twardą ale 400 jest tak miękka, że wydaje się mocowanie w styropianie jest pewniejsze. 
Może gazobeton jest ciepły   :Wink2:  ale tego nie widać to nie jest cecha namacalna. Może się z niego szybko i łatwo muruje ale ja i tak płaciłem jakimś kolesiom za postawienie ścian więc dla mnie to żadna zaleta. Codzienne użytkowanie domu z betonu komórkowego spowodowało, że zmieniłem pozytywne zdanie o tym materiale.

----------


## Tomocool

Dzięki Jezier.

Czyli jednak wewnętrznych  ścian nie należy robić z materiałów o niskim ciężarze no chyba, że komuś nie przeszkadzają w/w wady.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> Oj dzieci ładnie się tak kłócić
> proszę tu tacimowi powiedzieć co myslicie o zaprawie do klejenia Ytonga ANSER 25 kg.





> No tak idziemy na boczne tory ale powiem Wam, że czytam to co piszecie i dalej nie wiem co założę na Ytonga  tak, że nie skaczcie sobie do gradeł tylko konkrety proszę





> Powoli rozmowa idzie do przodu to i tak gitesik.
> Powiedzcie mi na jakiej wysokości ida uWas Ytongi czy trzeba robić te 20 cm nad ziemią na bloczkach czy macie niżej.





> Jezier rozwiń prosze myśl bardziej kolorowe czyli co ceramika? I dlaczego bo ceny podobne kiedyś było parcie jak ocieplenie to najtańszy materiał ale te różnice teraz zatarły się.


a to inny wątek:



> Mam pozwolenie na budowę w którym jest ściana 1 warstwowa 36 cm a chcę 2 warstwową np 18 cm silka i 15 styropian więc będzie cieńsza niż w projekcie ale czy można tak zrobić bez nanoszenia zmian?????





> lubię takie tematy dzieki walce może się wiele dowiedzieć tylko tak czytając temat dochodzi się do wniosku że zwolennicy BK nie chcą patrzeć na ceramikę tylko skłaniają się ku silce.


Wiesz co *tacim* ,patrząc na w/w Twoje wypowiedzi to uważam,że niezłą "zabawę" sobie znalazłeś.
(a ja się dałam w to wciągnąć  :oops:   :Evil:  )

----------


## Tomocool

PaniG nie ma co się denerwować każdy przed budową głowi się jaką technologię wybrać - w końcu każdy na to wydaje swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze.

----------


## tacim

Normalnie jestem inwigilowany temat traktuje poważnie i jak juz nadmieniono szukam najlepszego metariału na moj domek. Rady forumowiczów traktuje poważnie chyba czasem za bardzo. Nikog nie zmuszam aby pisał o swych doświadczeniach.
Normalnie się zdołowałem  :smile:  ale nie będę dziekowac temu forum jak ty hehe.

----------


## coulignon

> Wiesz co *tacim* ,patrząc na w/w Twoje wypowiedzi to uważam,że niezłą "zabawę" sobie znalazłeś.
> (a ja się dałam w to wciągnąć   )


Taka zabawa moze być niebezpieczna: jak się jeszcze Tacim pobawi to zbuduje ciepły dom nie wydając przy tym zbędnej kasy. Mnież też wciągnął i się mu przyznałem do paru rzeczy. 

Jeszcze jedna rzecz, dla mnie "oczywista oczywistośc" o której wspomniał Jezier: gazobeton  wszelkiej maści jest bardzo kiepskim materiałem na ścianki działowe. Właśnie ze względu na akustykę. Pomimo że mam u siebie ten materiał na ściane zewnętrznej to wewnatrz domu są silikaty.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

[quote="tacim"]Normalnie jestem inwigilowany temat traktuje poważnie i jak juz nadmieniono szukam najlepszego metariału na moj domek. Rady forumowiczów traktuje poważnie chyba czasem za bardzo. Nikog nie zmuszam aby pisał o swych doświadczeniach.

o to chodzi,że Ty nie szukasz,tylko już znalazłeś,Twojego wyboru nie oceniam.Tylko uczciwiej z Twojej strony,byłoby nie zaczynać tematu pytaniem,czy lepiej Ytong 1W,czy Ytong,2W,tylko wybrałem silkę +styro,wiem że tylko zyskałem....Miałbyś same odpowiedzi pozytywy,ja bym się nie pojawiła(przez co wszystkich bym uszczęśliwiła)...i byłoby SIELANKOWO.

Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:  
PS.A to"he he" nie było potrzebne.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> ...pobawi to zbuduje ciepły dom nie wydając przy tym zbędnej kasy. Mnież też wciągnął i się mu przyznałem do paru rzeczy.


*coulignon* każdy system ma jakieś wady.Ja wybrałam Ytonga,bo dla mnie był najbardziej odpowiedni.W innej sytuacji(niż teraz jestem)całkiem możliwe,że wybrałabym porotherm może nawet+syro.



> : gazobeton wszelkiej maści jest bardzo kiepskim materiałem na ścianki działowe. Właśnie ze względu na akustykę. Pomimo że mam u siebie ten materiał na ściane zewnętrznej to wewnatrz domu są silikaty.


Co prawda u mnie będzie niewiele działówek,ale mogę się uchronić przed "błędem".Piszesz,ze Ty masz silikaty,więc z własnego doświadczenia nie wiesz,takiej decyzji nie podjęłabym opierając się tylko na złych doświadczeniach Jeziera.Masz takie info jeszcze z innych źródeł?Bo Ytong na swoich stronach tylko w samych superlatywach(jak to Ytong  :Lol:  ).
Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

Jesteś w błedzie materiału nie wybrałem, gdyż mam na to czas do jutra kiedy to zapłace za materiał w hurtowni. Przeliczyli mi Ytonga, ale właśnie rozważam zrobienia ścian mieszkanych Ytong/silka ( tak jak było to wspomniane) uważam to za super rozwiązanie tylko sie zastanawiam czy nie będe musiał przezbroić stropu bo to jednak większy ciężar. Nawet nie wiem jakie grubości silka idzie na działowe.

----------


## coulignon

> Co prawda u mnie będzie niewiele działówek,ale mogę się uchronić przed "błędem".Piszesz,ze Ty masz silikaty,więc z własnego doświadczenia nie wiesz,takiej decyzji nie podjęłabym opierając się tylko na złych doświadczeniach Jeziera.Masz takie info jeszcze z innych źródeł?Bo Ytong na swoich stronach *tylko w samych superlatywach(jak to Ytong  ).*
> Pozdrawiam.



Czy widziałas żeby jakis producent napisał: Drogie rozwiązania które proponujemy są do du....y?  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Inne żródła to strona Ytong , Silka - tam masz podane parametry izolocyjności akustycznej. Solbet też podaje takie informacje. Zanim Jezier napisał o akustyce ja wyciągnęłem wnioski z lektury tych tabelek. Jezier tylko potwierdził moje przypuszczenia.
Grubość:
Mam w tej chwili 12 cm (grubości ścian działowych - oczywiście)  ale wydaje mi się że przesadziłem i 8 cm byłoby wysatrczające.

----------


## coulignon

> *coulignon* każdy system ma jakieś wady.Ja wybrałam Ytonga,bo dla mnie był najbardziej odpowiedni.W innej sytuacji(niż teraz jestem)całkiem możliwe,że wybrałabym porotherm może nawet+syro.


Porotherm.... O matko... Z dwojga złego lepszy Ytong...  :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

Widzicie jak miło się robi  :smile:  Ytong jutro zakupie a działowe z silki zrobię. No chyba, że do jutra ktos mnie z błedu wyprowadzi.  Silka wg mnie jako materiał kumulujący ciepło i "pochłaniający" dźwięki jest idealny na działowe.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

*tacim*,jak przeczytałam to


> chcę 2 warstwową np 18 cm silka i 15 styropian więc będzie cieńsza niż w projekcie ale czy można tak zrobić bez nanoszenia zmian?????


 to tak to zrozumiałam.Może przesadziłam,ale przez ten wątek usunęli mnie z forum(bardziej spostrzegawczy to zauważyli).
jeśli chodzi o zmiany ,to ja z moimi uderzałam od razu do mojego architekta(taki komfort,przy projekcie indywidualnym).Nie wiem jaka jest Twoja sytuacja,ale bez wizyty KB,czy u  jakiegoś konstruktora to chyba się nie obędzie,bo jak ma mieć to jakiś wpływ to ,mimo najlepszego zdania do porad na forum,ja bym nie ryzykowała i nie opierała się tylko na nich.
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> Porotherm.... O matko... Z dwojga złego lepszy Ytong...


"coulignon" no teraz to mnie dobiłeś.Oszczędź Waćpan,dzisiaj święto,choć nie obchodzę(ale femi nie jestem  :Confused:  ),po prostu kwiatki mam w d... ,a za to ciacha piec nie muszę.
 :Wink2:  [/b]

PS. 


> Mam w tej chwili 12 cm


no...,przez chwilę miałam zwątpienie  :Confused:

----------


## Lookita

Tacim-dzialowki mam z Ytonga,sciany w kibelkach i pom. pokojem a lazienka na gorze mam z silki-polecam-swietnie tlumia ..kumuluja takze,ale po co....

----------


## tacim

Hm poco tłumia czy po co akumulują :smile:

----------


## Lookita

Kumulacja...niespecjalnie mi na tym zalezy...nie mam pasywniaka....tlumienie duzo lepsze ni bk...jak z zalozenia....ale cieplo w lazienkach jest najwieksze,celowo ustawilem podlogowke na wiecej niz wszedzie,teraz czekam na drzwi wewnetrzne  :Smile: )))wowczas cala cyrkulacja i kumulacja-trzymanie ciepla w pomieszczeniach,mam nadzieje,zasadniczo sie zmienia....na razie wywiewa mi zewszad,mam otwarty dom w srodku...troche to irytuje i jest malo komfortowe-chodzi takze o komfort cieplny....

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Rreality:
> 
> 1. dom przed modernizacją- koszty rocznie za gaz za c.o. ok. 4000 zł, 
> dom "oddychał" 
> 
> 2. dom po tylko ociepleniu ścian 10 cm najzwyklejszym styro (dokładność ocieplenia przeciętna)- obecna zima jeszcze nie dokończona ale nie problem przeliczyć to ok. 3000 zl i jaka zima była.
> dom przestał "oddychać" i żadnych zmian nie odnotowano.
> 
> gaz u mnie to ok 22 gr za 1 kWh a prąd w drugiej taryfie to ok,. 23 gr za 1 kWh.
> ...


No to gaz jest tańszy jak sam przyznajesz. Bez przesady z inwestycjami w gaz. Mnie to nie kosztowało majątek (gaz ziemny, bo wczesniej miałem LPG, ale to z założenia było przejściowe). To zależy, jakie kto ma warunki przyłaczenia i nie rozciagałbym tego na jakieś ogólne teorie - zwłaszcza związane z Ytongiem.
A co do kosztów, podaj metraż, kubature ogrzewaną i utrzymywana temp wewnętrzną. Wtedy możemy sie porównać, bo różnica wcale nie jest wielka i warto sprawdzić, na ile wynika z różnic w wielkościach naszych domów. W zasadzie udowadniaz oczywistość, ze jak ktos ociepli to mniej zapłaci za energię - z tym chyba nikt nie polemizuje.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Napisał Hans Kloss
> 
>  Ja szacuję, że rocznie za gaz + drewno do kominka mi wyjdzie max 3500zł (czyli CO, CWU, gotowanie).
> 
> 
> No teraz niech kolega porówna sobie ile Jeziera kosztowała instalacja gzrewcza (konwektory) a ile Ciebie in (przyłącze, piec, instalacja c.o)
> 
> Samo różnicą w kosztach inwestycji Jezier grzeje przez kilka lat a potem macie juz takie same rachunki. 
> 
> Oczywiście ciężko to porównywać bo domy pewnie nie są takie same- chciałem tylko pokazać "kierunek"


Panowie "energooszczędni",  "pasywni", "3-5 litrowcy" - to o co chodzi w tych ekonomicznych rozwiązaniach? Bo ja myslałem, ze na zbudowanie takich domów trzeba wydać kupe kasy, ale to sie zwraca w niższych kosztach eksploatacji. A tu tymczasem odwrotnie? 
Oj, bo podam swoje koszty instalacji i kolejny mit padnie  :big grin:  teraz zaczynacie udowadniać, ze budownictwo energooszczędne jest tańsze - w inwestowaniu? Chyba to nieprawda.

----------


## Jezier

Może porównujcie się własnymi domami bo ja tutaj swoich kosztów inwestycyjnych i eksploatacyjnych nie będę publikował.   :Confused:

----------


## coulignon

zmartwię Cię - to prawda. Jak odrobisz solidnie "lekcje z budowania" to do takich wniosków dojdziesz sam. Ja swój dom przeliczyłem kilka razy na rózne sposoby. Generalnie wyszło mi że dom 3 litrowy ogrzewany bezpośrednio prądem będzie tańszy w budowie niż taki sam budenk w wersji "zwykłej" tj 10 litrowej z ogrzewaniem gazowym i instalacją co. Nie policzyłem takich korzyści jak dodatkowe pomieszczenie (brak kotłowni). Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla mojego domu to ok 4000 kWh. Przy obecnej cenie prądu koszt całego sezonu gzrewczego nie powinien przekroczyć 1600 zł. 
Kluczem do tej zagadki jest koszt inwestycyjny instalacji który rzadko jest brany pod uwagę przy instalacji gazowej. 

Policz tak z reką na sercu ile kosztuje:
- przyłącze gazowe (mapki, zaprojektowanie, wykonanie, odbiór)
- kominy (wykonanie + odbiór kominiarski)
- kotłownia wraz z instalacją co
To jest inwestycja jaką musisz ponieść. Ile to będzie kasy? Wyrobisz się w 30 tys zł? Nie dam sobie głowy uciąć.

Potem do kosztów eksploatacji  dolicz:
- abonament przyjemnośc posiadania skrzynki w płocie
- przegląd kotła (raz do roku, po gwarancji pewnie rzadziej)
- przegląd komina (2 razy do roku - chyba obowiązkowo)

A koszt doprowodzanie budynku do stanadartu "3 litrowego" każdy musi przekalkulować sam. Na zachęte dodam że koszt zwiększenia ocieplenia ścian   z 12 do 25 cm to w przecietnym domu o powierzchni elewacji 170m2 wynosi ok 2500zł. 

Miłych obliczeń.

----------


## j-j

> No to gaz jest tańszy jak sam przyznajesz..


No daj spokój ten ok. 1 gr różnicy  :smile: 




> Bez przesady z inwestycjami w gaz. Mnie to nie kosztowało majątek (gaz ziemny, bo wczesniej miałem LPG, ale to z założenia było przejściowe). To zależy, jakie kto ma warunki przyłaczenia i nie rozciagałbym tego na jakieś ogólne teorie - zwłaszcza związane z Ytongiem.


Zdecydowanie masz racje nie ma to żadnego związku z ytongiem




> A co do kosztów, podaj metraż, kubature ogrzewaną i utrzymywana temp wewnętrzną. Wtedy możemy sie porównać, bo różnica wcale nie jest wielka i warto sprawdzić, na ile wynika z różnic w wielkościach naszych domów. W zasadzie udowadniaz oczywistość, ze jak ktos ociepli to mniej zapłaci za energię - z tym chyba nikt nie polemizuje.



 W domu ok 20 oC, wielkość nie ma znaczenie a skoro udowadniam oczywistość z która nikt nie polemizuje to dlaczego napisałeś:

_Hans Kloss napisał:

I to jest dopiero reality - bo koszty zależą nie tylko od Ytonga i styropianu, ale od wielu innych czynników z relacjami cen mediów włącznie. Także dobrze to skalkuluj i dla swojego domu._ 


bo właśnie zależą od materiału konstrukcyjnego i warstwy ocieplenia a w zasadzie od tego czy ocieplone czy nie .

Pewnie źle Cię zrozumiałem ale skoro uważasz podobnie jak ja to nie ma o czym pisać, wsio OK  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## tacim

No tak aby sobie pozwolic na domek z ogrzewaniem na prąd trzeba zrobic super ocieplenie bo bez tego dupa zbita. Nie wiem jak jest teraz, ale kiedys zaszalałem i starym domu na 80 m2 załozyłem konwektory elektryczne jak po miesiącu dostałem 800 zł to mało z krzesła nie spadłem a był to rok 1998  :smile:  to prawie moja pensja była.

----------


## Hans Kloss

> zmartwię Cię - to prawda. Jak odrobisz solidnie "lekcje z budowania" to do takich wniosków dojdziesz sam. Ja swój dom przeliczyłem kilka razy na rózne sposoby. Generalnie wyszło mi że dom 3 litrowy ogrzewany bezpośrednio prądem będzie tańszy w budowie niż taki sam budenk w wersji "zwykłej" tj 10 litrowej z ogrzewaniem gazowym i instalacją co. Nie policzyłem takich korzyści jak dodatkowe pomieszczenie (brak kotłowni). Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło dla mojego domu to ok 4000 kWh. Przy obecnej cenie prądu koszt całego sezonu gzrewczego nie powinien przekroczyć 1600 zł. 
> Kluczem do tej zagadki jest koszt inwestycyjny instalacji który rzadko jest brany pod uwagę przy instalacji gazowej. 
> (...)
> A koszt doprowodzanie budynku do stanadartu "3 litrowego" każdy musi przekalkulować sam. Na zachęte dodam że koszt zwiększenia ocieplenia ścian   z 12 do 25 cm to w przecietnym domu o powierzchni elewacji 170m2 wynosi ok 2500zł.


Czy Ty juz mieszkasz w swoim domu i normalnie go eksploatujesz? Bo jak nie to stwierdzenie o odrabianiu lekcji z budowania wydaje mi sie zarozumialstwiem. Ja mieszkam juz 3-ci rok i swoja argumentacje podaję juz w oparciu o swoje koszty i doświadczenia. Twoje argumenty sugeruja ciekawe wnioski:
1. Ogrzewanie prądem jest tańsze ( w każdym razie nie droższe) od gazu ziemnego? Gotowanie też? Bo jeśli nie to nie wypisuj niedorzeczności o bezsensownych kosztach instalacji gazowej.
2. Co do kosztów budowy, to żeby sie do czegokolwiek ustosunkować, musielibyśmy porównywać całość inwestycji a nie jakies fragmenty, typu kominy, które służą też celom wentylacyjnym. Twoja prognoza kosztów ogrzewania też jest manipulacją, bo dotyczy tylko sezonu grzewczego. Poza sezonem rozumiem, że CWU grzeją Ci solary (kosztowna inwestycja), gotujesz na słońcu skupiając światło słoneczne soczewką (bo przecież nie na prądzie), a wieczorami siedzisz przy świecach?  :big grin:   A rekuperację (jeśli przewidujesz) napędza Ci elektrownia wiatrowa (kolejna inwestycja i w reku i w elektrownię  :Wink2:  ) A w sezonie grzewczym gotowanie, CWU? i światło też doliczasz, czy już nie? Ja podałem koszty całości energii tzw nieodnawialnej, którą zużywam w ciągu roku.

Proponuję, żebyś może Ty jeszcze raz sprawdził swoje obliczenia, czy aby na pewno wszystkie inwestycje i koszty w nich ujmujesz. Problem jest w tym, że jeszcze nikt sie nie wypowiedział, kto by zbudował takiego małolitrowca - i jeszcze zasilanego prądem, jakis czas mieszkał i potrafił jasno wykazać, jak taka inwestycja jest rentowna. I żeby było jasne - nie jestem przeciwnikiem budownictwa energooszczędnego. Co najwyżej polemizuje z grupka entuzjastów tegoż, którzy sami albo jeszcze budują, albo nie sa w stanie (lub nie chcą) pokazać jaki jest bilans ekonomiczny takiego budownictwa. Za to sa przekonani, że 1w z ytonga to jakaś masakra będzie. Jak sie nie udaje pokazać dużej różnicy na kosztach eksploatacji, to znowu dyskusja o gazie i kominach (nie stawianych przeciez z Ytonga  :big grin:  )

----------


## Hans Kloss

> No daj spokój ten ok. 1 gr różnicy


Juz mi sie nie chce sprawdzać jak to policzyłeś (np. czy w wydajnosci gazu liczyłes tzw. ciepło utajone, które odzyskuja kotły kondensacyjne - chyba jakieś 15-25% wiecej). Standardowe parametry energetyczne gazu sa podawane chyba bez tego ciepła.




> W domu ok 20 oC, wielkość nie ma znaczenie a skoro udowadniam oczywistość z która nikt nie polemizuje to dlaczego napisałeś:
> 
> _Hans Kloss napisał:
> 
> I to jest dopiero reality - bo koszty zależą nie tylko od Ytonga i styropianu, ale od wielu innych czynników z relacjami cen mediów włącznie. Także dobrze to skalkuluj i dla swojego domu._ 
> 
> bo właśnie zależą od materiału konstrukcyjnego i warstwy ocieplenia a w zasadzie od tego czy ocieplone czy nie.


tak jest i...
...i jeszcze od ocieplenia poddaszy 
...i jeszcze od okien (ilość jakość).
...i jeszcze od rodzaju medium do ogrzewania (prąd, gaz, kominek itd).
...i jeszcze od jakości instalacji i ustawienia automatyki ogrzewania (CO/CWU).
...i jeszcze od wentylacji.
...i jeszcze od przyzwyczajeń/preferencji mieszkańców - ja utrzymuje temperature na poziomie 21st w reprezentacyjnym punkcie
...i wreszcie od wielkości chałupy, której nie podajesz, jako nieistotną. 

I właśnie dlatego nie musi byc regułą, ze jak ktoś da na ściany więcej styropianu, to na pewna w ogólnym rozrachunku będzie płacił mniej od kogoś z nieco "zimniejszymi murami". Zwłaszcza, jak sie ma łatwy dostęp do tańczych mediów.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> No daj spokój ten ok. 1 gr różnicy 
> 
> 
> Juz mi sie nie chce sprawdzać jak to policzyłeś (np. czy w wydajnosci gazu liczyłes tzw. ciepło utajone, które odzyskuja kotły kondensacyjne - chyba jakieś 15-25% wiecej). Standardowe parametry energetyczne gazu sa podawane chyba bez tego ciepła.


Liczyłem jako 100% sprawności tu i tu i tak mniej więcej będzie bo przy gazie dochodzi jeszcze sprawność regulacji itp. więc ten kondensat wcale nie daje w sumie 115% ale parę może drobnych więcej niż 100%.
Poza tym wciąż to będzie parę groszy różnicy wstydli że o tym dyskutujemy biorąc pod uwagę koszty inwestycyjne  :wink: .




> tak jest i...
> ...i jeszcze od ocieplenia poddaszy 
> ...i jeszcze od okien (ilość jakość).
> ...i jeszcze od rodzaju medium do ogrzewania (prąd, gaz, kominek itd).
> ...i jeszcze od jakości instalacji i ustawienia automatyki ogrzewania (CO/CWU).
> ...i jeszcze od wentylacji.
> ...i jeszcze od przyzwyczajeń/preferencji mieszkańców - ja utrzymuje temperature na poziomie 21st w reprezentacyjnym punkcie
> ...i wreszcie od wielkości chałupy, której nie podajesz, jako nieistotną. 
> 
> I właśnie dlatego nie musi byc regułą, ze jak ktoś da na ściany więcej styropianu, to na pewna w ogólnym rozrachunku będzie płacił mniej od kogoś z nieci "zimniejszymi murami". Zwłaszcza, jak sie ma łatwy dostęp do tańczych mediów.


1 i 2 -to oczywistość to właśnie ocieplenie i izolacyjność przegród, masz rację
3 - nieprawda, porównujmy efekt przy tych samych źródłach.
4 - to drobne różnice przy obecnych technologiach bo nie uwzględniam sprawności 50% starych kotłów węglowych itp.
5- Oczywiście że tak, zgadzam się
6- nieprawda, bierzmy zawsze reprezentatywnie 20oC, reszta to naciąganie (przy podłogówce wystarczy 18oC ale nikt tak tego nie liczy tylko przyjmuje się 20oC)
7- wielkość nieistotna bo chodzi o efekt procentowy dla danego domu.
Śmieszne jest porównywanie dwóch różnych domów.

I tak jak wyżej jest w większości inaczej może się to ksztaltować gdy dochodzimy do domów 3- litrowych i pasywnych- tam to inna bajka.

I podałem Tobie przykłąd domu który ocieplono *tylko ściany* 10 cm styro i efekt był bo o ok. 30% zmiejszono koszty za ogrzewanie.
Mało? Wg nie dużo. A wentylacja w tym domu rocznie to ok max. 400 zł. biorąc to jak żyją mieszkańcy i rzeczywistą wymianę powietrza.
Wszystko pomierzone więc dane nie z rękawa!

A na koniec 
Podam Ci swój przykład kosztów wybudowania domu pasywnego w stosunku do tradycyjnego.

Gdzieś już to podawałem:
zapłaciłem za swojego pasywniaka o 25 tys. więcej niz tradycyjnie co mi się powinno zwreócić w ciągu 13 lat wg cen sprzed 3 m-cy.
Zwot liczyłem niedawno wg NPV.

O tu znalazłem moje liczenia  :smile:  (tu zwrot liczony prosto nie z NPV):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2547486.htm#2547486

pzdr

----------


## Hans Kloss

Mój kocioł gazowy miał ostatnio w pomiarach jakies 109%. Standardowy ma cos ponad 80%, dochodzi ca 29% uzysku na kondensacie, więc mozna wnioskować pośrednio, że w tytułu wydajności energetycznej, gaz jest tańszy od prądu o ca 9%. Czy to dużo, czy mało? Trzeba by poszukać gdzies w na forum, bo mam wrażenie, że realna róźnica na kosztach może byc jeszcze większa. Nie wiem, bo nie znamy relacji kosztów instalacji i eksploatacji kompletnego ogrzewania elektrycznego i gazowego. . 

Dzięki j-j za konkretna odpowiedź nt NPV - trochę jestem finansista z zawodu, więc NPV do mnie przemawia  :big grin:  13 lat wydaje sie przyzwoicie dla domu, o ile trwałość wszelkich istalacji, w które ekstra zainwestowałeś, wyraźnie przekroczy ten okres zwrotu. 
Ale juz nie brnijmy w oszczędności procentowe. Nie u kazdego, kto da 10cm styro koszty musza spaść o 30%. To zależy od tego, jaki udział w ogólnych stratach cieplnych danego domu maja sciany. U Ciebie widać, że miały duży udział.
Nie zgadzam sie co do tego, aby w relacji kosztów nie rozróżniać rodzajów mediów (Twoja uwaga nt pkt 3). Jeśli wydałeś ekstra 25tys zł to szybszy zwrot będziesz miał na oszczędnosciach przy droższym medium, bo spadek ilosci energii na ogrzewanie o X% da Ci w efekcie większe kwoty bezwzgledne oszczędności. Czy z tego ma wynikać, że lepiej mieć droższe medium? Chyba nie. Jeśli np. masz łatwy dostęp do taniego medium (niech np. ktoś pali śmieciami, tanio pozyskanym drewnem itd.), to zwrot sie wydłuża i wtedy może się nie opłacać takie inwestowanie jak Twoje.
Z tą teorią temperatury 20st tez mógłbym polemizować, ale dajmy spokój, bo widać, że jakoś nie bardzo chcesz sie wprost porównać, w jakich warunkach uzyskujesz koszty 3000pln rocznie.

----------


## j-j

Nie to nie chodzi o to że nie chcę  :smile: .
Po prostu chciałem pokazać że wystarczy dodać styro i koszty mogą dość sporo spaść o ok. 30%.

Drogie medium jest prawie zawsze nieopłącalne, ale nie zawsze.
Dla większości się nie kalkuluje no chyba że w moich okolicach gdzie gaz kosztuje wg mnie sporo bo ok 22 gr./1 kWh  :smile: .

A dla domów 3- litrowych i pasywnych nie kalkuluje się doprowadzać innego medium do domu niz prąd nawet gdy jest droższy niż gaz 2 x bo i tak dochodzą koszty inwestycytjne duużo mniejsze niż przy gazie.
Spójrz na moje koszty w temacie pasywnym.
Na czym mozna zaoszczędzić aby spaść z kosztów inwestycyjnie; właśnie przede wszystkim na systemie ogrzewania.
Wentylację też mógłbym taniej ale za budowanie w powietrzu sie dopłaca  :wink: .
Teraz bym to jeszcze bardziej zmniejszył, spokojnie o ok. 5-7 tys.

Naprawdę ja nie twierdzę że każdy ma budowac dając 20 cm styro itp.
Każdy musi sobie wszystko przeliczyć i się dużo nauczyć albo robić wg projektu nie adaptowanego dla naszych wymogów energetycznych.

Dziwi mnie tylkko tyle tematów o Ytongu.
Toż to gazobeton do diaska a w innym temacie już udowodniłem że totalnie się nie kalkuluje 1W, lepiej 2W np. ze styro.
nawet nie pisze tu o eksploatacji bo to oczywiste gdzie efektywniej ale już na samej inwestycji 1W jest też droższy.
Więc dajcie już spokój z tym Ytogiem  :wink: .
to powyżej już ogólnie nie do Ciebie  :smile: 

Ja mam zwykły gazobeton na zaprawie cementowej i wybudowałem pasywy bo ocieplenie (np. styro_) przede wszystkim tworzy to co chcemy osiągnąć a nie konstrukcja w 1W jeszcze z % wilgoci w sobie.
A jak działa wilgoć na BK wiemy- masakrycznie,
a jak na styro (?), też wiemy bardzo mało "skutecznie" jeśli wogóle łatwo nabierze wilgoci.
A jak wełna pięknie nasiąka, ajajaj, gnój.
Ile się nakląłem jak mi po błędach które niektórzy znają wełna z wełny się gnój zrobił. Na szczęście już trochę przeschła  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## Hans Kloss

Ożesz, kolejny piewca styropianu.  :big grin:   Ja mam wełne na scianach i żadnego gnoju nie widzę - chyba, że ptak gdzieś narobi. Ale mniejsza o to.

Zajrzałem tu: 



> Gdzieś już to podawałem:
> zapłaciłem za swojego pasywniaka o 25 tys. więcej niz tradycyjnie co mi się powinno zwreócić w ciągu 13 lat wg cen sprzed 3 m-cy.
> Zwot liczyłem niedawno wg NPV.
> 
> O tu znalazłem moje liczenia  (tu zwrot liczony prosto nie z NPV):
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2547486.htm#2547486


I mam pytanie. Takie skrzywienie zawodowe  - jak z tych przytoczonych danych wyszedł Ci zwrot wg NPV 13 lat? Bo mnie wychodzi 16 lat przy dość optymistycznej stopie dyskontowej 3,3% (10% ponad zakładana inflację) i założeniu, że Twoje zyski z oszczędności będa też narastać w tempie inflacji (tu: 3% rocznie). A pisałeś przy tym o wolniejszym zwrocie na rekuperacji.
Czy ten cały Twój system naprawde chodzi bezobsługowo przez co najmniej 16lat? Cos nam sie business case komplikuje  :Wink2:

----------


## j-j

> Ożesz, kolejny piewca styropianu.   Ja mam wełne na scianach i żadnego gnoju nie widzę - chyba, że ptak gdzieś narobi. Ale mniejsza o to.



Gnój się robi gdy pojawia się woda, a wewnątrz wilgoć też robi z wełny żaden izolator niestety.
I pisałem np. styro. Możesz dawać wełnę również ale istotna jest również cena. W kazdym razie ocieplenie musi być bo to ono przede wszystkim odpowiada za niższe koszty eksploatacyjne i o to mi chodzi..





> Zajrzałem tu: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał j-j
> 
>  Gdzieś już to podawałem:
> zapłaciłem za swojego pasywniaka o 25 tys. więcej niz tradycyjnie co mi się powinno zwreócić w ciągu 13 lat wg cen sprzed 3 m-cy.
> ...


Zależy od oszczędności eksploatacyjnych których nie znasz ostatecznie a budując dom wciąż coś zmieniam i koryguję w obliczaniach stąd mogły wyjść różnice. Ok. 3 m-ce temu skończyłem dom jeśli chodzi o rozwiąznia pasywne dlatego sobie liczyłem. Mam też gdzieś ostatecznie różncę w budowie zapisaną.

Poza tym ekonmista nie jestem (całe szczęście  :smile:  )  i sporo się napociłem aby wg tego NPV sobie policzyc bo niby jest dobrym wskaźnikiem.
To było ze 3 m-ce temu teraz już  nie pamiętam jak to liczyłem (to było szybko i chyba skutecznie), namieszałem równo aby wyliczyć ale jakiś przykłąd znalazłem i na jego podstawie liczyłem.

Jestem chętny na takie wyliczenia ponownie skoro Ty to zrobieś w paręnaście minut.
Mogę podać Ci moje różnce kosztów ostateczne w miarę dokladnie i eksploatacyjne.
I może wyliczysz na żywca aby wiedziec jak?
Nie chcę Cię zamęczać ale skoro to dla Ciebie pestka to skoro ja sie nią dławiłem zanim przełknąłem pomóż ją przełknąć bez probemu :smile: .
Bo istnieje może u mnie jakiś błąd choć 13 lat a 16 to nie tak źle  :wink: .


Co do bezobsługowego działania to oprócz wentylatorów w samym reku nigdzie nic nic się nie stanie samoczynnie w okresise eksploatacji a wentylatory nie jest powiedziane że na pewno padną.
I tak naprawdę to reku u mnie robi całą tą istotną różnicę jeśli zwrócisz uwagę.
Ale fakt że kupiłem nie tani reku i w ogóle wentylacje zrobiłem wg mnie drogo.

pzdr

----------


## Hans Kloss

Jeśli cokolwiek liczyłes w MS Excell, to tam jest gotowa funkcja finansowa NPV, która dla prawidłowo zdefiniowanych danych liczy to w ułamku sekundy. A policzyłem to bo wiedziałem, ze masz błąd... bez liczenia. Po prostu dla inwestycji ponoszonych na początku i zwracanych w czasie, NPV w realnych warunkach nie może dawać krótszego zwrotu niż ten bez dyskontowania.
Jak chcesz do końca analizować swój case, i ma to byc fear, to jeśli coś robiłeś przy tych instalacjach sam, powinieneś dorzucic koszty robocizny tak jakby Ci to robił fachowiec. Inaczej udowadnianie na forum, ze coś sie opłaca, jest bez sensu. Wiadomo, że może Tobie sie opłaca - i tylko Tobie.

PS: To podasz w końcu powierzchnię i kubaturę ogrzewana w Twoim domu? Prowokuję  :Wink2:

----------


## j-j

> Jeśli cokolwiek liczyłes w MS Excell, to tam jest gotowa funkcja finansowa NPV, która dla prawidłowo zdefiniowanych danych liczy to w ułamku sekundy. A policzyłem to bo wiedziałem, ze masz błąd... bez liczenia. Po prostu dla inwestycji ponoszonych na początku i zwracanych w czasie, NPV w realnych warunkach nie może dawać krótszego zwrotu niż ten bez dyskontowania.
> Jak chcesz do końca analizować swój case, i ma to byc fear, to jeśli coś robiłeś przy tych instalacjach sam, powinieneś dorzucic koszty robocizny tak jakby Ci to robił fachowiec. Inaczej udowadnianie na forum, ze coś sie opłaca, jest bez sensu. Wiadomo, że może Tobie sie opłaca - i tylko Tobie.
> 
> PS: To podasz w końcu powierzchnię i kubaturę ogrzewana w Twoim domu? Prowokuję



Znalazłem swoje obl. w excelu i nie pamiętam skąd co i dlaczego ale nie mam wg NPV excelowskiego tylko wszystko ręcznie.

Te 13 lat wyszło mi dobrze dlatego że zakładałem co roku że będzie drożał prąd o ok. 5% i stopa dyskontowa załozona to 6% ale obl. były OK.

Teraz oki, wychodzi mi ok. 18 lat przy bieżących cenach prądu (nie zmieniających sie w czasie) i stopie 8%.
Z ostatnich wyliczeń- zapłaciłem o max. 20000 zł więcej niz normalnie przy tradycyjnym domu.

Sprostuje też jedno aby mnie źle nie zrozumieć:

Dom z fachowcami bylby 20-30% droższy niż tradycyjnie i wtedy by się długo zwracał.
U mnie sie oplaca bo robie w zasadzie wszystko sam (okna byla ekipa po której i tak trochę poprawiałem) i tynki były obce no i elektryka.
Dlatego MI sie opłaca.

Powierzchjnia domu jako zywy przyklad ten z 10 cm styro na ścianie to ok 80 m2 a mój w budowie to 95 m2.

I na koniec uważam że wentylacje teraz mógłbym zrobić razemz  GWC za ok 10000 zł. zamiast szkła płyta fundamentowa (która miała być ale miałem problem terenowy z połaczeniem płyty i GWC stąd zwykłe fund. i to szkło) i znowu 8 tys. na plus i tym samym mógłbym zejść do 10 000 zł różnicy.
No ale nie ma co gdybać, jest jak jest.
Mi się opłaca i nie będę żałował. Nośniki wciąż drożeją.

pzdr

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Te 13 lat wyszło mi dobrze dlatego że zakładałem co roku że będzie drożał prąd o ok. 5% i stopa dyskontowa załozona to 6% ale obl. były OK.


Przy takich danych jak powyżej payback wydłuzy sie do 17 lat. Sam widzisz, ze stopy dyskontowe i inflacja to bardzo czułe suwaki w tym biznesie. Jak pójda do góry to zwrot Ci sie wydłuży.




> Sprostuje też jedno aby mnie źle nie zrozumieć:
> 
> Dom z fachowcami bylby 20-30% droższy niż tradycyjnie i wtedy by się długo zwracał.
> U mnie sie oplaca bo robie w zasadzie wszystko sam (okna byla ekipa po której i tak trochę poprawiałem) i tynki były obce no i elektryka.
> Dlatego MI sie opłaca.


Dzięki za szczerość i otwartość - to na pewno znaczny zysk, znając ceny robocizny. Wszak wymieniamy tu doświadczenia a nie reklamujemy.  :big grin:  Chodzi mi tylko o nierozpowszechnianie mitu (świadome lub nie), że budowanie pasywne, energooszczędne to taka bułka z masłem i dziwne, że wszyscy nie bierzemy sie do modernizacji naszych domów. 




> Powierzchnia domu jako zywy przyklad ten z 10 cm styro na ścianie to ok 80 m2 a mój w budowie to 95 m2.


No to rzeczywiście koszty wychodzą i tak duże (3000 po dociepleniu), skoro ja eksploatuję swój dom 180m2 pow uzytkowej ogrzewanej i ca 600m3 kubatury ogrzewanej za 5tys z ogonkiem kosztów energii na dosłownie wszystko (CO,CWU,gotowanie, światło). Swój rozumiem dopiero budujesz. Jest prawie połowę mniejszy, więc i koszty będziesz miał co najmniej o połowe niższe - to juz samo w sobie jest oszczędne. Plus oszczedności na eksploatacji rozwiązań typu reku, GWC itd. Ale na wycieczki udowadniające, że prąd jest tańszy od gazu bym sie nie zapuszczał (gdy założyć, że jedno i drugie jest dostępne "w drodze")  :big grin:  Mogłoby sie okazać, że bardziej sie wtedy opłaca przyłaczenie gazu plus dobry piec i "mądre sterowanie", niz reku, GWC, solary, PC i co tam jeszcze  :big grin:  I to wszystko pędzone prądem
 :big grin:

----------


## tacim

No temat się rozrasta że hoho piszecie o rzeczech o których nie mam pojęcia  :smile:

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Te 13 lat wyszło mi dobrze dlatego że zakładałem co roku że będzie drożał prąd o ok. 5% i stopa dyskontowa załozona to 6% ale obl. były OK.
> 
> 
> Przy takich danych jak powyżej payback wydłuzy sie do 17 lat. Sam widzisz, ze stopy dyskontowe i inflacja to bardzo czułe suwaki w tym biznesie. Jak pójda do góry to zwrot Ci sie wydłuży.


nieeee mi wychodzi 14 lat  :smile: 




> Napisał j-j
> 
>  Powierzchnia domu jako zywy przyklad ten z 10 cm styro na ścianie to ok 80 m2 a mój w budowie to 95 m2.
> 
> 
> No to rzeczywiście koszty wychodzą i tak duże (3000 po dociepleniu),


Duże bo dom był nieocieplony w ogóle i dostał tylko styro na ściany.
A jest jeszcze płaski dach nieocieplony.
A dając tylko styro na ściany o gr. 10 cm ponad 1000 zł zeszło w dół bo ta zima była zdecydowanie gorsza od poprzedniej, więc te 3000  byłyby w nieocieplonym pewnie z 4500 zł.





> ...Ale na wycieczki udowadniające, że prąd jest tańszy od gazu bym sie nie zapuszczał (gdy założyć, że jedno i drugie jest dostępne "w drodze")  Mogłoby sie okazać, że bardziej sie wtedy opłaca przyłaczenie gazu plus dobry piec i "mądre sterowanie", niz reku, GWC, solary, PC i co tam jeszcze  I to wszystko pędzone prądem


Ale to nie wycieczki tylko fakt, w moich okolicach prąd w II taryfie jest w sumie takiej samej cenie za 1 kWh.

Nigdy żadne sterowanie gazem nie będzie lepsze niż niecentralne grzanie prądem więc nie dość że przy takiej samej cenie za 1 kWh duużo mnie zapłacimy inwestycyjnie to jeszcze eksploatacyjnie będzie co najmniej tak samo.

Co do PC, solarów itp. to gdybym budował tradycyjnie, normowo to na pewno miałbym PC bo zdecydowanie ona sie opłaca w stosunku do gazu.
Cena za insta. 2 x wyższa inwestycyjnie alez COP`em ok 4 i prądem dziennym za ok. 40 gr.  eksploatacyjnie co najmniej ok 2 razy mniejsza i policz teraz kto bardziej dostanie po dupie przy podwyżkach energii, czy PC dzielona na 4 czy gaz "dzielony na 1".


A domy 3- litrowe lub pasywne to już zupełnie inna bajka.
To się opłaca ale robiąc dużo samemu.
Najmniej opłacalne podobnie jak solary do cwu jest okna oraz wentylacja z reku i to właśnie reku z inst. robi cenę zawrotną bo reszta to tylko ocieplenie, i zaj....sta dokładność robót.

Odejmując moje szkło, reku niech z GWC będzie za 10 000 zł to reszta to koszty dodatkowe tylko materiału a robocizna ta sama bo styro 30 cm jest w jednej warstwie, może trochę więcej roboty przy 50-60 cm wełny na dachu ale za inst. co. gazową zamiast 20 000 zł płacimy 3000 (tyle ja paciłem) za grzanie prądem plus rezygnacja z kominów itp. Ta różnica moglaby byc kosztem dodatkowym okien do pasywnego i kosztem różnicy w dodatkowym styro i wełnie.
Hmm, może jednak dałoby radę pasywnego w tych samych kosztach nawet z fachowcami ... hmm  :smile: , bo 3- litrowiec to juz na pewno bo odpadają okna dla pasywnych.
Tyle że potrzeba przy tym trochę wolnego czasu wykorzystać na zdobywanie potrzebnej wiedzy i duużo cierpliwości wykonawczej.

pzdr

----------


## NJerzy

> Ale na wycieczki udowadniające, że prąd jest tańszy od gazu bym sie nie zapuszczał (gdy założyć, że jedno i drugie jest dostępne "w drodze")


Jest jeszcze jeden czynnik który weź pod uwagę - zawartość "prądu w prądzie" i zawartość "gazu w gazie". Po wieloletniej obserwacji płomienia gazowego i zaobserwowaniu iż zimą jest on zawsze bardziej żółty, doszedłem do wniosku że dobrze prawi mój kolega podejrzewający gazownię o sezonową niedokładność w proporcjach metanu i azotu.

----------


## mariusz96

Wszystko fajnie brzmi , ytong jest super ciepły i bardzo ładny ,taki biały , ale ktoś może powie mi czy brał pod uwagę komfort cieplny w swoim jakże wymarzonym domku ? hymmm  no a co to dokładnie znaczy? ano tak sam się zastanawiałem co wybrać za materiał na ściany mojego domu i po naprawdę długich godzinach spędzonych nad tropieniem tematu znalazłem coś co przeważyło szalę na ceramikę! wszyscy mówią fuj to stare ,brzydkie itd. itp. po pierwsze ceramika to naturalna glinka wypalana - ekologiczna dla środowiska , a po drugie i co jak myślę najważniejsze to bezwładność cieplna która daje latem przyjemny chłodek, ale zawsze można zastosować klimatyzację to tak dla domku z ytonga ale wybór zostawiam wam drodzy forumowicze  :cool:

----------


## tacim

Czyli ceramika ocieplona tak jak Ytong będzie dłużej ciepła bąđź dłużej zimna ???

----------


## Hans Kloss

Panowie! Po koleji!  :big grin:  
mpoplaw:
1. Chodzi mi o konkretny case kogos z forumowiczów. Ja wiem, że na świecie są chlubne przykłady (takie linki załaczyłeś do doświadczeń tzw światowych). Sam jeszcze nie zbudowałeś - jak zbudujesz, albo pokażesz jakies własne analizy to możemy podyskutowaś.
2. Nie będe sprawdzał, czy naprawdę wiesz co znaczy sprawność w kotłach gazowych, ani Ci udowadniał, ze nie jestem garbaty i tłumaczył, ze sam wiem. Sprawność 109% w moim kotle pochodzi nie z ulotki tylko z pomiaru spalin specjalnym analizatorem (chyba zawartość C02 i wody w spalinach). Nie ma też nic wspólnego z perpetum mobile. Przestań więc gadać bzdury o jakiś ulotkach i chwytach marketingowych. Wystarczy, że masz to juz opanowane dla Ytonga.  :big grin:  
3. Mój kociolek moze sie zwrócić wczesniej, niz po 17 latach i niekoniecznie będzie do wymiany po 17-tu latach - chyba mało na ten temat wiesz. Bardziej wierzysz.

j-j:
1. Nie wiem do jakich danych finalnie sie odnosisz, ale dla 25000, jak wcześniej podawałeś, wychodzi 17lat, dla 20000 - 15 lat. Na pewno - jeśłi założenia o oszczędnościach są aktualne.
2. Odnośnie sterowania prądem/gazem - z wykształcenia jestem nie tylko coś z finansów ale akurat coś z automatyki. Obiekt sterowania jakim jest temperatura w domu i jego pomieszczeniach (tak to sie fachowo nazywa) ma wystarczająco dużą bezwładność, aby poradziły sobie z nim nowoczesne systemy i regulatory zarówno "prądowe, jak i gazowe". To nie jest żaden argument.
3. Dobrze napisałeś o opłacalności przy wkładzie własnym robocizny. Bo niestety, żeby w przyszłości mieć taniej - trzeba najpierw dużo włożyć: pieniądze plus ew. praca własna. I chyba szkoda czasu, żeby ktokolwiek udowadniał, że mozna za przysłowiową taniochę sobie wybudować dom super oszczędny.

NJerzy:
Masz rację - sam potwierdzam, że np teraz, mimo temperatur oscylujacych pomiędzy + 0-3st, zużycie gazu wydaje mi sie wyższe, niż np na jesiemi przy zblizonych temperaturach. Ale nawet mimo to spokojnie sie zmieszczę w kosztach, które podawałem. Naprawdę, raczej podaje je z odpowiednią rezerwą. Temat "azotowania" gazu jest wziety pod uwagę "automatycznie", skoro podaję swoje dane w oparciu o faktycznie ponoszone koszty.

I generalnie w temacie relacji kosztów prąd-gaz radze sie wszystkim dooobrze zastanowić i policzyć. Może być tzw bariera wejścia - koszty podciągnięcia gazu. Ale nie znam nikogo, kto mając prąd i gaz w drodze, świadomie i ekonomicznie zdecydował sie na prąd. Może czasem dlatego, że przestraszył sie kosztów instalacji gazowej w domu - ale możliwe, że teraz płacze z powodu wysokich rachunków. Jak jest taki to niech podzieli sie swoimi analizami i doświadczeniami. Porównamy. Sam chetnie przejde na prąd, jak tylko sie okaże, że to tańsze w kosztach CO,CWU, gotowania. Po co mi wybuchowa i trująca instalacja w domu?  :big grin:

----------


## j-j

> j-j:
> 1. Nie wiem do jakich danych finalnie sie odnosisz, ale dla 25000, jak wcześniej podawałeś, wychodzi 17lat, dla 20000 - 15 lat. Na pewno - jeśłi założenia o oszczędnościach są aktualne.
> 2. Odnośnie sterowania prądem/gazem - z wykształcenia jestem nie tylko coś z finansów ale akurat coś z automatyki. Obiekt sterowania jakim jest temperatura w domu i jego pomieszczeniach (tak to sie fachowo nazywa) ma wystarczająco dużą bezwładność, aby poradziły sobie z nim zarówno nowoczesne systemy i regulatory zarówno "prądowe, jak i gazowe". To nie jest żaden argument.
> 3. Dobrze napisałeś o opłacalności przy wkładzie własnym robocizny. Bo niestety, żeby w przyszłości mieć taniej - trzeba najpierw dużo włożyć: pieniądze plus ew. praca własna. I chyba szkoda czasu, żeby ktokolwiek udowadniał, że mozna za przysłowiową taniochę sobie wybudować dom super oszczędny.


1. Zysk to 2200 a różnica 20000 a wiięc 14 lat  :smile: .

2. Nie masz racji, nigdy sterowanie centralne nie będzie lepsze od niecentralnego. Poza tym jest jeszcze jedno- każde bardziej skomplikowane dla systemu niecentralnego sterowanie to dużo większa cena no chyba że masz dużo swojej roboty.

3. Nie doczytałeś do końca mojego postu i ostatecznie nie do końca się z tym zgadzam, sam siebie być moze przekonałem.  :wink: 
Przeczytaj do końca.

pzdr

----------


## Jezier

> I generalnie w temacie relacji kosztów prąd-gaz radze sie wszystkim dooobrze zastanowić i policzyć. Może być tzw bariera wejścia - koszty podciągnięcia gazu. Ale nie znam nikogo, kto mając prąd i gaz w drodze, świadomie i ekonomicznie zdecydował sie na prąd. Może czasem dlatego, że przestraszył sie kosztów instalacji gazowej w domu - ale możliwe, że teraz płacze z powodu wysokich rachunków. Jak jest taki to niech podzieli sie swoimi analizami i doświadczeniami. Porównamy. Sam chetnie przejde na prąd, jak tylko sie okaże, że to tańsze w kosztach CO,CWU, gotowania. Po co mi wybuchowa i trująca instalacja w domu?


Ale co to wszystko ma wspólnego z Ytongiem? Wchodzę w ten wątek ale tutaj jakiś bełkot zupełnie nie na temat. Oddychający beton komórkowy przy tym wysiada. Może znajdźcie sobie bardziej odpowiedni wątek?

----------


## Hans Kloss

Ok, juz nie polemizuję z okresem zwrotu, bo dane Ci sie zmieniają szybciej, niż moge nadążyć  :big grin:  Od wczoraj kilkakrotnie. W żargonie ekonomicznym to sie nazywa "szlifowanie case'u".  :big grin:  

Co to jest dla Ciebie sterowanie centralne, a co niecentralne? Dlaczego jest gorsze od niecentralnego? Nie pytam o ceny tylko merytoryczne argumenty.

Doczytałem całość Twojego postu i podajesz argumenty hipotetyczne. 
Jakich rachunków za prąd (gotowanie, CWU i CO - bez oświetlenia) sie spodziewasz wg Twoich obliczeń? Wydałeś 3tys. na całość (CO, CWU) instalacji plus wszystkich (100%!) urządzeń sterujących? Masz w tym sterowanie pogodowe?

----------


## Hans Kloss

Słusznie Jezier napisał - dyskusja nie na temat Nie jest gosporarzem tego wątku, ale ma prawo do własnej opinii. Dyskusje nt rachunków, kosztów i inwestycji też mogą kogoś drażnić.  :big grin:   Dlatego ja sie wyłączam. Do usłyszenia gdzie indziej  :big grin:

----------


## j-j

> Ok, juz nie polemizuję z okresem zwrotu, bo dane Ci sie zmieniają szybciej, niż moge nadążyć  Od wczoraj kilkakrotnie. W żargonie ekonomicznym to sie nazywa "szlifowanie case'u".  
> 
> Co to jest dla Ciebie sterowanie centralne, a co niecentralne? Dlaczego jest gorsze od niecentralnego? Nie pytam o ceny tylko merytoryczne argumenty.
> 
> Doczytałem całość Twojego postu i podajesz argumenty hipotetyczne. 
> Jakich rachunków za prąd (gotowanie, CWU i CO - bez oświetlenia) sie spodziewasz wg Twoich obliczeń? Wydałeś 3tys. na całość (CO, CWU) instalacji plus wszystkich (100%!) urządzeń sterujących? Masz w tym sterowanie pogodowe?


Pisałem Ci juz wcześniej że dane mi się zmieniają a o parę lat nie ma co klikać  :wink: , będzie ok 15 ok i :smile: ?

I to NIE są argumenty hipotetyczne!!! Tylko moja budowa, moje wydatki i na ich podstawie spokojnie mogę CI udowodnić że się da prawie w cenie domu tradycyjnego (tu zmieniam zdanie swoje wcześniejsze  :smile:  ) bo dodatkowy koszt to reku i okna a reszta to tylko materiały bo robocizna ta sama (styro i ocieplenie dachu wraz z ociepleniem podlogi na gruncie np. razem za materiał u mnie ok 10 000 zł)
A reku z GWC + dodatkek za okna pasywne to razem ok 28 500 zł z fachowcami (dodatek 3500 to okna u mnie a reku mi wyfcenili za 25 000 razem z GWC i stąd sam robiłem za 15 000 i i tak za dużo).
Inst.c.o. gazowa z kondensatem i grzejnikami to wraz z podłączeniem to ok. 20 000  a z podlogówką i sterowaniem to jeszcze więcej. Ogzrewanie moje to 3000 razem ze sterowaniem.
Dodać wykonanie kominów spalinowych i wentylacyjnych w "gazówce", wywalić szkło z mojego bo płyta jest lepsza, to wyjdzie że dokładamy naprawdę niewiele więc koszty wcale nie będą nie wiadomo jak wyższe w pasywnym, może max. ok 15 000-20 000 zł..

Tyle, że aby się pozbyć typowej instalacji grzewczej np. gazowej i na niej "zarobić" to trzeba byc pewnym tego że dom speplnia nasze parametry a zostawiając ekipę "samopas" to wiem że nic nie wiemy. Zresztą nawet patrząc im na ręce będą kleli na Twoją wymaganą od nich dokładność.


pzdr

----------


## Hans Kloss

"Zgoogle'owałem" temat kosztów różnych nośników energii i znalazłem taki link:

http://www.wtb.pl/hot_issues/DoborUr...Grzewczych.htm

Warto przeanalizowac tabelkę i wydaje sie, że łatwo pokazać zwrot na inwestycji w gaz. Ale to na inny wątek. 
Sorry juz sie nie oddzywam.

----------


## coulignon

tabela z 2001 roku.

Przy zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło rzędu 4000 kwh (dom 3 litrowy ) nie ma sensu robić isnatlacji c.o. 
Co z tego że jest o połowę taniej? W "cyfrach" te 50% oznacza 800 zł/rok. Kiedy ta inwestycja Ci się zwróci?

----------


## Jezier

> A reku z GWC + dodatkek za okna pasywne to razem ok (...) Inst.c.o. gazowa z kondensatem i grzejnikami to wraz z podłączeniem to (...) Ogzrewanie moje to (...) 
> Dodać wykonanie kominów spalinowych i wentylacyjnych w "gazówce", wywalić szkło...


Co to ma wspólnego z Ytongiem. O czym jest ta dyskusja? W którym miejscu producent bloczków z gazobetonu ma tutaj jakiekolwiek znaczenie?
Na forum jest ponad setka wątków o wyborze ogrzewania nawet jak ktoś słabo obsługuje wyszukiwarkę forumową to powinien znaleźć.

----------


## Jezier

> tabela z 2001 roku.
> 
> Przy zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło rzędu 4000 kwh (dom 3 litrowy ) nie ma sensu robić isnatlacji c.o. 
> Co z tego że jest o połowę taniej? W "cyfrach" te 50% oznacza 800 zł/rok. Kiedy ta inwestycja Ci się zwróci?


Jest wątek o domach 3 i 5 litrowych a nawet pasywnych - kilka tysięcy wpisów. Po co wątek o materiale na ściany i ewentualnie strop zaśmiecać takimi wpisami. Zrób aktualną tabele i wklej do odpowiedniego tematu.

----------


## tacim

Ano moi drodzy racja, potomni mają czerpać wiedzę z Waszych doświadczeń a nie drapać się w głowe o co Wam chodzi.

----------


## bravo22

Witam chciałbym napisac o swojej przygodzie z betonem komókowym.
Po pierwsze domek nie zamieszaly schna tynki i trwa ocieplanie poddasza.
Ja na swój domek (C32 ustronny) wybrałem Ytonga 24 + styro 15 
dlaczego Ytong ano bo bardzo dawno temu widzialem na targach pokaz jak szybko wznoszą scianke to mi to utkwiło w glowie i juz chcialem i mam.
Mam reku w domku bo uważam że to dobre rozwiązanie czy to do ceramiki czy BK bo dom wentylkowac trzeba z czego by niebył.Niedoszukuje się jakieś głębszej prawdy .
Słowo o kosztach
Ytong to tylko materiał na ściany a nie system
w czasie gdy kupowałęm bloczki to dostalem je cale 50gr taniej na m2 niz porotherm  :big tongue:   różnica byla w kleju na 200m2 scian nosnych 50m2 dziaowych poszło 28 worków Kerakoll a sasiad na ceramice + - ten sam gabaryt poszło 2 palety cementu i okolo 20 ton piasku
Japoprostu mam to co chociałem i jak chciałem i jestem zadowolony
Powodzenia z ytongiem i porotherm-em.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> A reku z GWC + dodatkek za okna pasywne to razem ok (...) Inst.c.o. gazowa z kondensatem i grzejnikami to wraz z podłączeniem to (...) Ogzrewanie moje to (...) 
> Dodać wykonanie kominów spalinowych i wentylacyjnych w "gazówce", wywalić szkło...
> 
> 
> Co to ma wspólnego z Ytongiem. O czym jest ta dyskusja? W którym miejscu producent bloczków z gazobetonu ma tutaj jakiekolwiek znaczenie?
> Na forum jest ponad setka wątków o wyborze ogrzewania nawet jak ktoś słabo obsługuje wyszukiwarkę forumową to powinien znaleźć.


Zbaczanie to rzecz normalna  :smile: .
A poza tym, o Ytongu jest też od nasrania wątków a jednak tu są wpisy. Po cholerę?
Niech se autor wyszukiwarką poszpera.
Dobra z mojej strony EOT.

----------


## tacim

j-j  miłość na forum musi panować  :smile:

----------


## tacim

Temat coś zapomniany ale nie dam się  :smile:  hehe
Zapłaciłem za Ytong 24cm i z niego będę budował . Klej mam zaplanowany Anser AD20. Co dalej dam znać co tam sobie wymyśliłem.

----------


## Qgiel

Ytong jaki.....400, 500 czy 600 ?
Materiał jak każdy inny. O ile planujesz ścianę 1W to chyba będzie ciut cieńka i nie obejdzie sie bez obklejenia jej czymś ?

----------


## tacim

Ściana będzie 2W. Ytong 600.

----------


## tacim

Budowa idzie dalej więc pytanie czy naproża dawać Ytong czy zwykłe jak to widziecie.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

och...(westchnienie) "sie" rozmarzyłam...

----------


## Lookita

a co,jeszcze budowy nie rozpoczelas,czy moze masz systemowe nadproza i zalujesz,a moze masz wlasnie niesystemowe ? :wink:

----------


## tacim

No właśnie dawać czy nie  :smile:  majster oczywiście po co szkoda kasy ...

----------


## Lookita

ja dalem systemowe,niestety nie wszedzie,zabraklo,robilem zaizolowane sam,ale tylko w najmniejszych oknach,nad znaczy sie....Nie zapomnij o pretach pod otworami okiennymi elewacyjnymi....

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

*mpoplaw*  :big grin:  _no nie mogę_,choć raz zgadzamy się ze sobą.

*Lookita*,rozpoczęłam,rozpoczęłam...tylko końca nie widać.A nadproża u mnie jak u Ciebie i _original_ i _classic_.

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## tacim

No i jasne systemowe zrobili typowo pod ściany 1W. Dzięki.

----------


## coulignon

eeeetam... ja bym dał systemowe.... Ładne takie... białe....  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Jezier

I do tego z napisem. Od razu widać z czego dom zbudowany.

----------


## coulignon

eeee.... I nic? Myślałem że jakaś mała jatka będzie... Chyba Pani Chude Żeberka mnie ignoruje  :cry:

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> eeee.... I nic? Myślałem że jakaś mała jatka będzie... Chyba Pani Chude Żeberka mnie ignoruje


Nie chude żeberka,tylko kosteczka na brzuszku! I nie ignoruję tylko daję Tobie odsapnąć.Po Zlocie/Spotkaniu ta sytuacja ulegnie zmianie,obiecuję.  :Wink2:

----------


## Jezier

Wygrzebałem zdjęcie z budowy. Nadproże firmowe i od razu widać, że dom ze szlachetnego materiału a nie jakiejś marnej podróby   :Lol:

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

No nie...*Jezier* ten Twój wysiłek poczyniony...przejść obojętnie nie da rady.Ale coście się tak z  *coulignon'em* na mnie(?) przysadzili (brakuje tylko *mpoplaw'a*)._Provocation_ ? No chyba ,że ja coś opacznie,jak te przysłowiowe "nożyce"...Ale nic,na Spotkaniu _zobaczy się_ jacy z Was _mocarze_ (czy może cherlawi   :big grin:  ?!).
Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:  

PS Nie wiem dlaczego,ale każdy topik z Ytongiem kończy się "hyde park'iem"  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Jezier

To mój dom z którego jestem dumny jak nie wiem co. I jak tylko nadarza się okazja to wywyższam się nad posiadaczami domów z byle jakiego betonu komórkowego. *coulignon* musi teraz pękać z zazdrości widząc moje nadproża   :Lol:  Ytong rules

----------


## coulignon

bo ja mam.... ja mam.... takie wylewane.... betonowe.... ZWYKŁE... Buuuuu  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Kłaniam się tutaj,
Nasz domek jest z Ytonga 36,5. W środku ściany działowe z silki. Nadproża systemowe (zespolone YF ). Strop systemowy (3 balkony). 
Jak się nauczę zamieszczać zdjęcia, to też pokażę. Nam, rodzinie, sąsiadom i podglądającym budowa się bardzo podobała: czysto, sprawnie, exxxtra.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.
*Jezier*, albo żle widzę, albo budujesz...d r u g i ...dom...z ceramiki.

----------


## Jezier

Tak mieszkam w domu z Ytonga a buduję teraz dom z ceramiki.

----------


## bajanadjembe

*Jezier,*
Właśnie doczytałam w Twoim dzienniku.

Fajna myśl w Twojej stopce: dobra dla mojego Kocura.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> PS gdzieś kiedyś chyba w TVN mówili że niektóre kobiety wolą trzech na jedną, pewnie źle zrozumieliśmy twoje intencje, zamiast na raz będziemy teraz po kolei


No proszę,zawitałeś...ale co Ty taki wyposzczony?

----------


## marcinor

> Tak mieszkam w domu z Ytonga a buduję teraz dom z ceramiki.


Mogę wiedzieć co się stało, że zmieniłeś zdanie?
Ja wybudowałem dwa z ytonga.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

bo koledze buduje,a kolega widocznie tak chce

----------


## marcinor

> bo koledze buduje,a kolega widocznie tak chce


czyli jak Ci budują to ceramika, a jak sam budujesz to ytong?  :big grin:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Hejoo,
*Jezier*, 
A powiedz jak wykończyłeś, albo wykończysz (nie wiem czy już masz wykonane wykończenie elewacji) swój dom z Ytonga. Jakie tynki kładłeś, jak przygotowywałeś ścianę żeby się dobrze trzymały. I w ogóle, jak się mieszka?

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

> Napisał PaniG(dżi)
> 
> bo koledze buduje,a kolega widocznie tak chce
> 
> 
> czyli jak Ci budują to ceramika, a jak sam budujesz to ytong?


Nie wiem...ale to może jakiś tajemniczy wpływ ytonga,bo u nas jak u Jeziera ...jak mój mąż skończy budować nam dom z ytonga to zacznie budować koledze...z prothermu   :Lol: 

PS prawie jak u Jeziera,bo ma na ścianach styropianik,a ja 1W,przy 2W zastosowałabym waciaka.  :big grin:

----------


## tacim

Ale tu milutko tak sielsko  :smile:

----------


## Jezier

Ptotki a tym, że stawiam dom dla kolegi są wyssane z... nie wiem czego.
Buduję dom z najlepszych dostępnych materiałów i wg. najlepszych technologii. Dlatego nie ma tam miejsca m.in. na Ytong.




> A powiedz jak wykończyłeś, albo wykończysz (nie wiem czy już masz wykonane wykończenie elewacji) swój dom z Ytonga. Jakie tynki kładłeś, jak przygotowywałeś ścianę żeby się dobrze trzymały.


Ja mam ścianę dwuwarstwową Ytong+styropian+tynk akrylowy. Wszystko zrobione wg instrukcji producenta systemu ociepleń budynku.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

cyt.:"Ptotki a tym, że stawiam dom dla kolegi są wyssane z... nie wiem czego.
Buduję dom z najlepszych dostępnych materiałów i wg. najlepszych technologii. Dlatego nie ma tam miejsca m.in. na Ytong."
*Jezier'ku* kochany nie miałam nic złego na myśli,ale w Twoich " komentarzach"(a jakże zajrzałam   :Wink2:  ) doczytałam się:


> Pierwszy dla siebie a drugi dla przyjaciela.


 i z tego mój wniosek...no chyba,ze coś nie doczytałam  :Roll:  
...i słusznie,że budujesz z naj materiałów i w naj technologii.Tylko nie wiem,czemu ten Ytong Tobie tak nie pasuje  :Confused: 
Mój mąż też powiedział,ze więcej w Ytongu robić nie będzie,za dużo docinania przy "skomplikowanej" bryle  :Lol: 

PS nasze zamierzchłe utarczki dawno przeze mnie zapomniane,ale u Ciebie widzę ,że dalej są...a ja myślałam,że to ja pamiętliwa s.uka jestem.

Pozdr.

----------


## Jezier

Ok. o zamierzchłych utarczkach też zapomniałem. Z tym przyjacielem to trochę przenośnia była.

----------


## HenoK

> Wręcz przeciwnie,jak chcesz "pasywny" to system Ytong 20+ i Multipor.


Ile kosztuje YTONG MULTIPOR ? W sklepie internetowym http://sklep.xella.pl/sklep.php nie mogę się tego doszukać  :sad: .

----------


## TypeR

> Napisał PaniG(dzi)
> 
> Wręcz przeciwnie,jak chcesz "pasywny" to system Ytong 20+ i Multipor.
> 
> 
> Ile kosztuje YTONG MULTIPOR ? W sklepie internetowym http://sklep.xella.pl/sklep.php nie mogę się tego doszukać .


Cześć,
tu jest cennik:
http://www.xella.pl/downloads/pol/ce...02-01-2009.pdf

Sam budowałem z Ytonga ale za ten wynalazek to cena bardzo wysoka.
Jak docieplać 1W to już chyba lepiej kupić wełnę, netowy market budowlany zrobił pronocję i ceny były po 50% niższe lub więcej  za fasadową grubości 10-12 cm.
I  żeby nie było że się złamałem i docieplam, dostaję info na @ bo często u nich kupuję  :smile:  .
Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## HenoK

Dziękuję. Cena hurtowa netto za MULTIPOR gr. 20cm 216 zł/m2. Przy takiej grubości dopiero można mówić o ciepłej ścianie z YTONGA (nie liczyłem jeszcze U). Wełna mineralna wyjdzie faktycznie taniej.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

Prawda jest taka,ze cena jest maksymalnie przesadzona (ponad 200 za metr,a nawet bliżej 300 za gr.16-20  :Roll: ).Nosiłam się z zamiarem zastosowania go od wewnątrz,więc mam jeszcze trochę czasu na podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji.
Pozdr.

----------


## bajanadjembe

Heejoo,
(Fajnie, że wątek ożył.)
Gdzie kupię tanio wełnę elewacyjną? 
Też się zastanawiam: ocieplić, czy nie. Mój Mąż zdecydowany jest na styropian, ale niektórzy mówią, że" barbażyństwem jest dać toto" na Ytonga.  Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że jest raczej izolacją niż ociepleniem, że nie przepuszczalny dla pary, itd. Tylko czy to naprawdę ma  wielkie znaczenie ? Co o tym myślicie?
A jak wykańczacie ściany od wewnątrz? Co bezpośrednio na mur, co potem?
*TypeR,*  Jak Ty zrobiłeś z elewacją i wnętrrzami?
*Jezier,*  jaki system do ocieplenia wybrałeś i jak w środku wykończyłeś?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

Wątek martwy, bo mało kto w ytongu buduje.Ostatnio jak mąż był w składzie budowlanym dokupić kilka bloczków,to aż oczy wybałuszali...
Pozdr.

----------


## Jezier

Wybrałem styropian a kleje itp. ceresitu. Od wewnątrz mam gips. 
Jednak dzisiaj zrobiłbym trochę inaczej. Styropian ale z neoporem klejony na pianę od wewnątrz tynki cementowo-wapienne.

----------


## TypeR

> Heejoo,
> (Fajnie, że wątek ożył.)
> Gdzie kupię tanio wełnę elewacyjną? 
> Też się zastanawiam: ocieplić, czy nie. Mój Mąż zdecydowany jest na styropian, ale niektórzy mówią, że" barbażyństwem jest dać toto" na Ytonga.  Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że jest raczej izolacją niż ociepleniem, że nie przepuszczalny dla pary, itd. Tylko czy to naprawdę ma  wielkie znaczenie ? Co o tym myślicie?
> A jak wykańczacie ściany od wewnątrz? Co bezpośrednio na mur, co potem?
> *TypeR,*  Jak Ty zrobiłeś z elewacją i wnętrrzami?
> *Jezier,*  jaki system do ocieplenia wybrałeś i jak w środku wykończyłeś?
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich.


Cześć,
u mnie ściany 40 cm, wewnątrz tynki gispowe, na zewnątrz....tu się jeszcze nie zdecydowałem, ale chyba zrobię tynk silikonowy, tzn. sitaka z klejem i na to silikon.
Możemy się w tym roku nie wyrobić z elewacją, a jak się uda na święta wprowadzić (marne szanse) to może będę już po zimie wiedział czy jest ciepło czy może pochylę głowę i powiem Ytong jest zimny i trzeba go ocieplić   :Confused:  .

Co do cen wełny to u nich z tej promocji coś tam jeszcze zostało:

http://www.icmarket.pl/docieplenia-s...page=1&sort=2a

Pozdrawiam - Daniel

----------


## j-j

> Dziękuję. Cena hurtowa netto za MULTIPOR gr. 20cm 216 zł/m2. Przy takiej grubości dopiero można mówić o ciepłej ścianie z YTONGA (nie liczyłem jeszcze U). Wełna mineralna wyjdzie faktycznie taniej.


ponad 200 zł /m2- śmiech na sali wg mnie, ale może jest z telewizorem  :wink: .
"Wszystko" wyjdzie taniej HenoK od tego.

pzdr

----------


## tacim

U nas Ytongi to podstawa na budowach, silka i ceramika  :smile:

----------


## mikeelrapido

A wiecie może skąd nazwa suporeksy?

----------


## tacim

U mnie to jak sinusoida wszyscy się rzucaja na ceramikę po jakimś czasie Ytong i tak wkoło  :smile:

----------


## bajanadjembe

*Jezier*, przedstaw zalety tego drugiego sposobu. 
Dlaczego tynki cem.-wapienne? Co z tymi gipsowymi nie tak? A ta piana to jak się nazywa? Czemu lepsza od kleju? A tynk akrylowy Ci się sprawdził?
(Znajomi mają od środka płytę karton-gips po całości, na to gładź, ale też radzą tynki tradycyjne. Nie za dużo chcą mówić o swoim wykończeniu, poza tym, że "miękkie".)
*TypeR,* dzięki.

----------


## Jezier

Wolę cementowo-wapienne bo gipsowe nie są tak twarde jak tynki z mojego poprzedniego 50-letniego mieszkania.
Klej w pianie robi coraz więcej firm m.in. Tytan, Ceresit

----------


## Tomocool

Teraz są już nowe bloczki ytonga o grubości  48cm u=0,19 jeśli dobrze pamiętam nazywają się ytong energo.
Teraz to się wojna rozpocznie...   :Lol:  
Co następne? Porotherm 60... cm  :smile:

----------


## j-j

> Teraz są już nowe bloczki ytonga o grubości  48cm u=0,19 jeśli dobrze pamiętam nazywają się ytong energo.
> Teraz to się wojna rozpocznie...   
> Co następne? Porotherm 60... cm


I się zacznie jeszcze:' czy Ytong energo warto dociepla?  :Lol:

----------


## HenoK

> Teraz są już nowe bloczki ytonga o grubości  48cm u=0,19 jeśli dobrze pamiętam nazywają się ytong energo.
> Teraz to się wojna rozpocznie...   
> Co następne? Porotherm 60... cm


Współczynnik U=0,19 przy grubości muru 48cm to żadna rewelacja. 
Stosując mur dwuwarstwowy z dobrym styropianem można przy tej grubości muru uzyskać U=0,11W/m2K, a przy ścianie szkieletowej poniżej 0,10.

Pytanie dosyć istotne przy bidowie domu energooszczędnego : jaka jest szczelność powietrzna takiego muru. No i również ważna sprawa : ile kosztuje 1m2 takiej ściany, bo cena MULTIPORU powala na kolana  :wink: .

----------


## Tomocool

> No i również ważna sprawa : ile kosztuje 1m2 takiej ściany, bo cena MULTIPORU powala na kolana .



Szczerze bym się zdziwił, gdyby był poniżej dwustu zł   :Confused:

----------


## bajanadjembe

:big grin:   Hejoo, 
ytongowcy wszystkich grup .... pomóżcie.
W tej chwili mam ściny szczytowe wyciągnięte do samego spodu deskowania połaci. Powiedziano mi, ze to błąd wykonawczy, że trzeba będzie je teraz obniżyć (tylko  jak?, odpiłowć? odkuć?), a w szczelinę (tak z 5 - 10 cm) wtyknąć wełny mineralnej albo styropianu.
Jak jest u Was?
Wykonawca mojego domku ma autoryzację Xelli.  Czyżby tu zadziałał niezgodnie ze sztuką?   :Confused:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Confused:

----------


## bajanadjembe

I jeszcze jedna sprawa: co myślicie o płytach poliuretnowych na zewnątrz?  Ma może ktoś z Was tym ocieplony dom?

----------


## f.5

> I jeszcze jedna sprawa: co myślicie o płytach poliuretnowych na zewnątrz?  Ma może ktoś z Was tym ocieplony dom?


ociepliłes juz domek? czego uzyłes jesli moge wiedziec?

----------


## bajanadjembe

> ociepliłes juz domek? czego uzyłes jesli moge wiedziec?


Heejoo, 
wątek żyje....Fajnie
Co do pytania: prawdopodobnie nie ocieplimy. Zamieszkamy. Wtedy będzie wiadomo jak jest bez ocieplenia. Mam znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nieocieplonym i innych, którzy izolowali styropianem. Ostatnia zima była niczego sobie, a jednak obie rodziny są zadowolone. Bardziej "podobało mi się" (takie wewnętrzne odczucie, trudno mi to nazwać)   u tych, co mają ścianę 1W.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich Ytongowców, tych którzy mieszkają już, którzy wykańczają, którzy zaczynają. (I też tych którzy mają cokolwiek do powiedzenia na tym forum)
Pa!

----------


## hubertsain

> Heejoo, 
> wątek żyje....Fajnie
> Co do pytania: prawdopodobnie nie ocieplimy. Zamieszkamy. Wtedy będzie wiadomo jak jest bez ocieplenia. Mam znajomych, którzy mieszkają w nieocieplonym i innych, którzy izolowali styropianem. Ostatnia zima była niczego sobie, a jednak obie rodziny są zadowolone. Bardziej "podobało mi się" (takie wewnętrzne odczucie, trudno mi to nazwać)   u tych, co mają ścianę 1W.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich Ytongowców, tych którzy mieszkają już, którzy wykańczają, którzy zaczynają. (I też tych którzy mają cokolwiek do powiedzenia na tym forum)
> Pa!


Ja mam swój dom z Ytonga 36,5. Mieszkam w nim 1,5 roku i jak bym miał wybierać, czy ocieplać czy nie to zdecydowałbym się do ocieplenie styropianem 10 cm. Nie chodzi o właściwości izolacyjne ściany lecz o tłumienie hałasu z zewnątrz. Uderzające krople deszczu w ścianę niestety słychać w środku. Dom mam zaciągnięty klejem, zatopiona siatka i na to tynk silikonowo-silikatowy. Po zastosowaniu styropianu problem hałasu byłby wyeliminowany.

----------


## Kasia242

koszty ogrzewania to jedno...tu można się spierać i wymyślać współczynniki 0,11,023...itd....potem spierac się o to czy 1 kWh kosztuje 23 czy 2 groszy....jednak suma sumarum różnice kolosalne wyjść nie moga...z prostej przyczyny...gdyby jakikolwiek materiał miał skrajnie gorsze parametry to by po prostu ,,zbankrutował,, architekci,kierownicy budów,murarze to ludzie którzy ,,nie spuszczają się,, nad każdym milimetrem styropianu.....jak to robią co niektórzy na forum :smile: 
Dla mnie np. korzysci praktyczne jednego materiału nad drugim są bardzo duże bo,budując systemem gospodarczym...mogę bez problemu złozyc dom z ytonga (klocki lego),i tego nie zjebac,każda docinka to luz,potem mogę zrezygnować z tynków wewnętrznych...i puścic sobie na totalnym luzie kable w bruzdach,a puszki osadzić w  estetycznych otworach zrobionych przy pomocy amatorskich narzędzi...jak widziałem jak się ludzie  męczą w porothermie to...dzięki ale nie,silka jest fajna ale dotnij to bez flexa :smile: -i to jest wymierna oszczedność na robocie. Po prostu każdy ma swoje argumenty,u mnie przeważa argument własnie ten.Nie obchodzi mnie czy będą to sciany czerwone ,białe czy niebieskie ..wspólczynnik przenikalności ten mnie nie interesi,bo dla danej grubosci 2W -zawsze będzie zblizony.
Cudów nie ma ,skoro sciana 48 cm jest super to tez super kosztuje obojetnie czy to bedzie monolit czy cegła...
Są chyba w życiu wazniejsze sprawy :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------

